# Manual protección física+electrónica de VIVIENDAS AISLADAS (NO pisos) en entornos NO y SÍ MadMaxistas|DOBLE PERÍMETRO+BASTIÓN, RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Escribo este hilo para desahogarme ante las "atrocidades" de seguridad que veo en vivienda aislada y -espero- enseñar (y aprender) conceptos útiles de seguridad.

Este hilo NO es para seguridad en pisos, es exclusivamente para seguridad en viviendas aisladas tipo Chalet o incluso adosados.

El hilo para seguridad general en vivienda que escribí es este:





__





Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p


He escrito ya un hilo explicando como las energías renovables e Internet a mi juicio han desvalorizado los pisos frente a las casas: Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de...




www.burbuja.info





Los conceptos del CUARTO SEGURO y la COMPARTIMENTALIZACIÓN INTERNA valen también para el REDUCTO-BASTIÓN de una casa aislada. relean el hilo enlazado para que no tenga que repetirme, por favor.

En este hilo me centro en conceptos exclusivos para casa aislada, tratando a la casa aislada como a una INSTALACIÓN MILITAR. Hemos de hacer una FORTIFICACIÓN MILITAR de nuestra casa, aplicando conceptos y técnicas MILITARES.

Voy desgranando conceptos, primero para

ENTORNO NO MADMAX

El entorno NO MadMax es aquel en el cual se puede telefonear a la Guardia Civil y esta se presente en casa en un tiempo prudencial.

Es el entorno que tenemos ahora en España, y yo rezo al Dios en el que no creo para que sigamos como estamos.

En este entorno, el PLAN DE SEGURIDAD debe ser:

1. Saber de la intrusión en la finca por seguridad electrónica ANTES de que los intrusos haya podido superar siquiera la valla que debe rodear la casa. Esto se consigue con DOBLE PERÍMETRO RETRANQUEADO + SEGURIDAD ELECTRÓNICA.​​2. Ganar así tiempo para reunir a los habitantes de la casa en la ZONA/HABITACIÓN segura de la casa. Esto se consigue con un PLAN DE SEGURIDAD pre-pensado y ensayado.​​3. Llamar a la Guardia Civil y que se encarguen ellos de los intrusos. Es SU trabajo, no el nuestro.​
CUÁNTO TARDA la Benemérita en llegar a nuestra casa es un dato CRÍTICO.

La Zona Segura debe ser tan "segura" como para resistir a una intrusiòn más del tiempo que tarde la GC en llegar.

Si vivimos al lado de una Casa-Cuartel y la GC tarda 5 minutos en llegar, bastará una zona segura que detenga una intrusión -digamos- 10 minutos.

Pero si vivimos en una zona muy aislada donde la GC tarda -digamos- 1 hora en llegar, la zona segura entonces debería ser mucho más resistente.

Retranqueado defensivo:
​La valla "buena" realmente protectora debe estar RETRANQUEADA mínimo unos metros dentro de la finca, el intruso que ldebe hacer saltar la alarma antes siquiera de poder tocarla.​​La RDA aplicaba este concepto del RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO:​​


​El Muro (Valla con _*1*_) estaba RETRANQUEADO con respecto a la frontera (_*GRENZVERLAUF*_), que estaba SEÑALIZADA con los postes verticales con los colores Rojo-Negro-Amarillo y el escudo de la RDA.​​Para poner una valla buena, resistente y detectar al intruso antes de que pueda tocarla siquiera, debemos RETRANQUEARLA y "ceder espacio" muy ligeramente protegido o "protegido" sólo con carteles, exactamente como hacía la RDA:​​​
​Observen como antes siquiera de tocar la valla metálica uno ya debe meterse en la RDA (señalizada por el poste Rojo-Negro-Amarillo)​​*Uno ya se identifica como un INVASOR antes siquiera de tocar la valla. Este es el motivo del retranqueo: Discriminar entre el invasor y el señor que pasea inocentemente en el límite de nuestra finca.*​​​
​_*¡Alto!*_​​*¡Frontera del Estado!*​​_*¡Prohibido el paso!*_​​Con CARTELES y postes fronterizos la RDA consideraba que ya había AVISADO. Quien imprudentemente sobrepasaba los carteles entraba ya en la RDA y arriesgaba ser detenido o algo peor.​​La RDA no cometía el error infantil de poner su valla en el límite de su propiedad. No lo cometa usted tampoco en su finca. RETRANQUEE su valla para poder defender mejor su terreno.​​Los Comunistas de la RDA eran unos hijos de puta de mucho cuidado, pero no eran tontos y diseñaron un muro fronterizo muy bien pensado: Aprovechémonos de sus técnicas.​
La idea con el DOBLE PERÍMETRO es montar un AUSCHWITZ AL REVÉS:
​


​Auschwitz: 2 vallas concéntricas para detectar a quien SALIESE.​​Nosotros debemos poner 2 vallas concéntricas para detectar a quien INTENTE ENTRAR.​​


​Debemos encerrarnos en un Auschwitz de 2 vallas, única garantía de que si suena la alarma, el intruso aún no ha podido ni empezar a intentar superar el segundo perímetro.​​A diferencia de Auschwitz, la valla externa del doble perímetro puede ser mucho más ligera y barata que la valla interna "fetén".​​El perímetro externo puede ser incluso sólo cartelería advirtiendo de que no se debe seguir, al estilo de la cartelería avisando que no te acerques al Área 51:​​


​Sólo con el cartel basta para advertir. Sensu estricto no haría falta ni valla perimetral ligera externa.​​Observen los postes rojos para señalizar el límite, como suplemento al cartel.​​Seguridad en vivienda aislada = *Perímetros concéntricos* + *Seguridad electrónica* + *Plan de acción* en la "ciudadela" interna

La vivienda debe seguir el mismo esquema defensivo que los CASTILLOS:​​


​Mínimo 2 anillos de seguridad concéntricos.​​Seguridad electrónica entre ambos.​​"Torre bastión" central (cuarto seguro) en la vivienda donde moradores deben estar entrenados para refugiarse de inmediato si suena la alarma.​​Mi esquema de seguridad económica es:​​Perímetro externo EN LÍMITES de finca de valla ligera y barata, o incluso sólo carteles o _*picket fences*_ (vallitas bajas blancas decorativas) en los límites de la finca.​​Segundo perímetro RETRANQUEADO DENTRO de la finca de _*valla Fetén*_, buena y cara según el bolsillo de cada uno.​​Seguridad electrónica vigilando este "corredor entre vallas".​​El intruso no debe poder ni tocar el segundo perímetro sin hacer saltar la alarma.​​*Principio del eslabón más débil*

Cada perímetro es tan fuerte como su punto más débil.​​Por lo tanto es absurdo poner una puerta acorazada nivel IV en un chalet si las ventanas no tienen el mismo grado de protección.​​La puerta del chalet sólo debe tener la misma dificultad de violación que las ventanas. Que tenga más es despilfarrar recursos.​​Igualmente es absurdo poner una cerradura de alta seguridad en un cierre perimetral de simple alambre...o al revés, una cerradura sencilla de 15 euros si el cierre perimetral es de alta seguridad.​​Cada perímetro concéntrico debe tener un nivel homogéneo de seguridad. Reforzar mucho un punto o segemento del perímetro es inútil si no reforzamos al mismo nivel todo el perímetro.​​En mi casa no me preocupé de poner candados de alta seguridad en el cierre perimetral hasta que subí el nivel de este.​​En mi chalet no pongo puerta acorazada porque las ventanas no tienen ese nivel de resistencia. Cuando mejore los barrotes de las ventanas, entonces me preocuparé de elevar la resistencia de la puerta.​​Poner una puerta blindada en un chalet con ventanas de cristal simple y sin barrotes es tirar el dinero, dinero que podría emplearse para mejorar de verdad la seguridad.​​*Puede estar justificado dificultar la SALIDA de la finca:*

Es contraintuitivo, pero racional.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Perímetro externo:

El perímetro externo puede ser la valla más sencilla del mundo, incluso una mera valla de alambre ligero:​​


​Esta primera cortina de seguridad se supera con unos simples alicates.​​Pero es que su propósito no es detener a nadie: Es evitar falsas alarmas de paseantes despistados, niños jugando o animales.​​Si nuestra finca está rodeada de una malla sencilla y la alarma detecta a un extraño, es seguro que el extraño tiene malas intenciones.​​En plan "barato" hasta pueden servir como perímetro externo simples carteles:​​


​Quien pase de aquí también sabemos ya que no tiene buenas intenciones.​
Segundo perímetro
​La SEGUNDA valla ya puede (y debe) ser más resistente según las necesidades y el bolsillo de cada uno:​​


​Esta es una valla de aúpa, muy difícil de atravesar o escalar.​​El dinero debemos gastárnoslo en la valla al que el intruso llega CUANDO YA HA SIDO DETECTADO, pero para eso es imprescindible el RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO.​​Seguridad electrónica:
​Entre ambos perímetros...​​


​...debe haber detectores de exteriores:​​


​







DETECTOR DE EXTERIOR CON CAMARA TOWER CAM PG2


DETECTOR DE EXTERIOR CON CAMARA TOWER CAM PG2




adncomponentes.com



​Sin detectores todo mi sistema es inútil, ya que todas las vallas son superables por diversas técnicas.​
Plan de acción:

Debe haber un plan PENSADO, ENSAYADO y "VIVO" de qué hacer si suena la alarma.​​Las falsas alarmas deben usarse como "drills" de entrenamiento, estilo simulacros de incendio.​​Los habitantes de la casa al escuchar la alarma deben correr a una ZONA SEGURA predesignada, cerrar puertas y ventanas Y ENTONCES comprobar que la alarma es falsa (o no).​​Si la alarma NO es falsa, tienen TIEMPO (la preciosa mercancía que compra la seguridad doméstica) para telefonear a los CFSE y esperar tranquilamente a que venga _*"el 7º de caballería"*_ a rescatarles.​​Un ARMA DE FOGUEO puede ser entonces muy útil para intimidar a los asaltantes e indicarles que su intrusión ya ha sido descubierta.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

ERRORES

Poner sensores de exteriores DENTRO ya del perímetro de la casa:
​


​¡Error!​​Cuando los detectores detectan al intruso este ya está entrando en la casa y ha superado la única valla de la finca.​​Los detectores deberían haber estado en la valla exterior.​​Para colmo las ventanas no tienen barrotes.​
Poner una súper valla o un súper muro como perímetro exterior y único:
​


​


​Esto es un error porque:​​1. Quien supera ese perímetro exterior ya no encuentra ningún otro obstáculo.​​2. Aunque haya seguridad electrónica, esta detectará al intruso cuando ya está dentro del perímetro de seguridad.​​3. Para colmo no hay ni barrotes en las ventanas. Aunque pusièramos alarma en el jardín, está detectaría al intruso cuando ya estuviese separado de nosotros por...un cristal. Sólo una ZONA SEGURA en el piso superior de la vivienda daría cierta PROFUNDIDAD DEFENSIVA.​​El límite externo de la finca puede ser LIGERO Y BARATO.​​Su única función es evitar falsas alarmas con paseantes despistados o animales.​​Debemos "ceder" terreno propio que NO "protejamos" para dedicar ese terreno propio a DETECTAR intrusos, como hacían los comunistas de la RDA.​​Valla Hércules de 1 metro en el centro de muro de 1 metro:
​


​El resultado final es...2 metros de altura de vallas y CERO obstáculos.​​Se pone el pie en el muro de un metro y se supera la valla de 1 metro. Casi como si no hubiese nada.​​Las vallas deben instalarse A RAS del muro inferior (sin hacer escalón) o ser una valla contínua desde el suelo:​​


​Esta valla también mide 2 metros, pero SÍ supone un obstáculo.​​​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

ERRORES 2

_No necesito nada de esto, tengo una escopeta_

Estos señores _también_ tenían escopeta(s) en su casa:​​




Crimen de los marqueses de Urquijo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org



​


​No les sirvieron de nada. Los mataron en la cama.​​La "escopeta" (o el arma que sea) per se NO da seguridad.​​Además:​​1. Detener un allanamiento es un trabajo de los CFSE, no nuestro. Nuestra plan de seguridad es para GANAR TIEMPO para que las CFSE puedan hacer SU trabajo. Pretender defenderse a tiros de delincuentes es como pretender operar de apendicitis a tu mujer o apagar un incendio en tu casa sin llamar a los bomberos. Es absurdo pretender hacer uno mismo lo que se puede y debe delegar en profesionales.​​2. No es ético disparar a un allanador en nuestra finca. No es ético porque meterse en un jardín ajeno es inmoral pero no merece la posibilidad de morir a tiros.​​3. Las complicaciones legales de disparar a alguien pueden suponer la RUINA de una familia.​​​


EnergiaLibre dijo:


> te doy mis nueves ya que no aprovechas la carne del invasor para hacer guisados, es más respetas su vida, antes molabas​​



​​Mire ustec: Me tomo muy en serio la idea de matar a alguien.​​Un simple chorizo ocasional que viene a ver si pilla algo en una casa ajena no merece morir por ello. Será un delincuente despreciable, pero eso no es motivo para matar a alguien.​​Alguien que intenta entrar en un Cuarto Seguro tras haber sido advertido con disparos de fogueo ya es otro asunto muy diferente.​​Como dijo _*Boston T. Party*_ en _*The Gun Bible*_:​​*Un Scumbag que se acerca a una mujer asustada con un arma en la mano que ya ha emitido advertencias verbales merece ser disparado y bien disparado.*​​Yo discrepo: Creo que la mujer debería estar encerrada en el cuarto seguro.​​Si el delincuente insiste entrar en el cuarto seguro ahí ya ha dejado claras sus intenciones:​​​
​Quien dispare a quien fuerce un cuarto seguro tras ser advertido NO tendrá reproches míos.​​Quien dispare a un intruso en su jardín SÍ tendrá mi reproche.​​​


EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Te entiendo, y realmente tienes razón, sólo bromeaba.​​Echo de menos en tus post un apartado con frases a vociferar cuando vengan a atacar y llegue el momento de entablar conversación, para mermar la moral del atacante se podrían usar frases del estilo:​​- 2 escopetas tengo​- he llamado al forense, no a la policía​- fotos / premios tiro al blanco / destripar animales, aunque sean fotomontajes​​Puede soñar a coña, pero creo que puede ser disuasivo.​​



​​En USA dicen que -encerrado en tu cuarto seguro- debes gritar esto:​​*Ha invadido usted mi propiedad.*​​*He llamado a la policía.*​​_*Tengo armas.*_​​Con eso debería bastar para que cualquier delincuente cuerdo huyese.​​Si tras gritar eso insiste en intentar forzar el cuarto seguro entonces yo no reprocharé nada a quien lo reciba a tiros si la puerta cede.​​Las vallas opacas 

Las vallas deben ser transparentes, y esta cualidad se publicita por los fabricantes:​​


​Es OBVIO que una valla OPACA para lo que sirve es para OCULTAR a un delincuente que la haya superado.​​Pues pese a este obviedad hay antropoides que insisten es OPACIFICAR las vallas de su casa:​​


​Al menos se han tomado el trabajo de "matar el ángulo" del murete para que no sea tan fácil hacer pie en él.​​Aún así cualquier persona ágil salta este combinado murete + valla y se OCULTA tras los paneles aportados -incomprensiblemente- por los dueños.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

La seguridad electrónica sin seguridad física vale de muy poco.

Las vallas no detienen, las vallas retrasan.

Las vallas sin seguridad electrónica valen de muy poco.

Ventaja adicional de la segunda valla retranqueada:

Las normativas municipales restringen la altura de una valla que limite una finca. En mi pueblo por ejemplo son 2 metros como máximo.

ZP por ejemplo tuvo que pedir un *permiso especial para hacer un muro perimetral de 3 metros* de alto en su chalet:







La normativa municipal no permite tales vallas...perimetrales.

Pero si la valla está retranqueada SÍ podemos hacerla más alta.

(Detesto a ZP, pero el personaje me suscita RESPETO por este perímetro de seguridad, que revela que su IMAGEN es un mero personaje creado, en realidad ZP no es el progre lelo que parece, es algo mucho más siniestro y "real", como revela el chalet que diseñó)

PERO dentro de la finca no hay problema para poner una valla de 3 o más metros. En la valla perimetral retranqueada somos mucho más libres para aumentar la altura.

Adicionalmente, normalmente se monta AL REVÉS el acodado superior de los postes con alambre de espino:









Arriba: Vallas con acodados superior MAL colocado, hacia dentro (como si quisièramos evitar fugas de nuestra finca)

El acodado se debe montar hacia el lado que se quiere proteger.

Auschwitz: Acodado hacia dentro.







En una finca el acodado debería ir hacia fuera.

PERO si la valla NO está retranqueada, el acodado se saldría de los límites de la finca, lo cual es ilegal.

Es un motivo más por el cual debemos "ceder terreno" y montar la valla perimetral retranqueada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Las vallas deben ser transparentes.

Una valla opaca OCULTA al delincuente que acceda a nuestra finca.

_*Privacidad*_ para tomar el Sol en el jardín y _*Seguridad*_ están reñidas. Escoja qué es más importante para usted.

Doble perímetro de Moncloa

Para que constaten que no digo fantasías mías, vean un DOBLE PERÍMETRO en el Palacio de la Moncloa







Observen reja exterior reforzada. Esto estña diseñado pensando en ASALTOS.







Observen doble valla y acodado exterior hacia fuera.

La valla se ha OPACIFICADO porque el recinto tiene vigilancia permanente por la Guardia Civil. Ellos pueden permitirse opacidad, usted no en su finca.

Vale, punto para usted.

Opción más discreta:

PERÍMETRO EXTERIOR inocente e inútil, tipo _*Picket Fence*_...





...y VALLA SEGUNDO PERÍMETRO RETRANQUEADO.

El perímetro exterior sirve simplemente para que los despistados honrados no nos causen falsas alarmas.

Finca de aspecto inocente pero defendida por un perímetro alarmado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

ENTORNO MADMAX

El entorno MadMax es el entorno en el cual la Guardia Civil ya no va a acudir.

Es el "sálvese quien pueda".

Esperemos que nunca lo vivamos...pero no está de más _*pensar lo impensable...*_
​_*


thinking the unthinkable nuclear war - Buscar con Google


*_​​_*




*_​​_*...*_ y tener algunas notas sobre defensa perimetral en semejante entorno.​
Quien lo desee además puede PREINSTALAR en su finca elementos madmaxistas:
​


​_*Preinstalación de radio*_​​Hasta los años 1980 los coches venían con PREINSTALACIÓN de radio: No traían radio pero traían el cableado hecho y así ponerla era muy sencillo.​​Podemos PREINSTALAR madmaxismo en nuestra finca, esto es, PREINSTALAR estructuras que hoy podemos disimular como cobertizos pero que facilitasen la transición de nuestra propiedad a un hipotético entorno madmaxista.​​En Suiza han PREINSTALADO el apocalipsis nuclear y creado búnkeres que ahora usan como hotel barato...​​


​




En Suiza, abrió el primer hotel en el nulezvezdochny mundo (7 fotos)







bashny.net



​Nada impide al madmaxista PREINSTALAR madmax en su finca y construir garitas de protección, disimulándolas de cobertizo, adorno de jardín o lo que imagine.​​​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Torre Albarrana:



torre albarrana - Buscar con Google









Para defender un perímetro puede ser conveniente que este se salga hacia fuera.

Este concepto terminó llevando a las fortificaciones en estrella, en las cuales cada punta de estrella servía para batir los muros de la propia fortaleza:







La torre albarrana permite defender los muros del perímetro.

Las garitas están "albarranadas" en el sentido de que se salen del perímetro para poder defender sus muros:













Sólo algo que se salga del perímetro del edificio tiene campo de tiro para defender sus muros sin exponerse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Cuarteles Guardia Civil:

Los viejos estaban pensados como fuertes militares defendibles ante un ataque ligero:



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
> Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
> Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.
> 
> ...



Los _*Night Raiders*_ dejan de venir -en caso de Mad Max total- si empiezan a tener bajas.

No hacen falta 3-4 personas para defender una propiedad cerrada rectangular.

Bastan 2 en garitas en las esquinas con herramientas (ajem) adecuadas.

Las garitas se pueden construir (estamos hablando ya del caso hipotético de un *colapso social total*) con sacos terreros, estilo FOB en Vietnam:







Los viejos cuarteles de la Benemérita estaban pensados para resistir asaltos:













Aspilleras escalonadas y con sectores de tiro horizontal y vertical. Impresionante...y terrible. Nos habla de la división interna de un país que tuvo una Guerra Civil.

Con 2 garitas en las esquinas bien diseñadas y construidas "cuartelizas" cualquier edificio.

Pero no creo que lleguemos a necesitar estas ideas...espero.

De todas formas COMPRAR SACOS TERREROS no es mala idea:









sandbag surplus - Buscar con Google



Son baratos, resistentes y tienen muchos usos.

Otra cosa que aconsejan comprar los preppers: ALAMBRE DE ESPINO.







Retrasa y disuade a intrusos. Si no pasa nada, lo guardas y te olvidas de él. Si llega al Mad Max, lo usas para fprtificar tu perímetro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Cuarteles Ulster:

Son lo más parecido a un Mad Max real:































Quien quiera imaginar un futuro MadMax, debería revisitar las construcciones defensivas del ejército británico durante los "troubles" en Ulster.

Este es el aspecto de edificios protegidos frente a posibles ataques con armas ligeras, lanzacohetes y morteros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

apolyon dijo:


> Seguridad electrónica.. muy bueno... que va a pilas? por que si hay un apagon...



Los sistemas de seguridad van a baterías.

Si se va la luz, siguen funcionando.

Tengo luz de respaldo, FV. Modesta pero FV. Me da para el consumo mínimo de la central receptora.



Bernaldo dijo:


> me ha encantado el mensaje, el tema lo tengo muy presente porque está habiendo una fiebre de "arreglar la casa del pueblo" y observo el mismo error en casi todos los casos
> todo está orientado a hacer vivienda y cosa chula aprovechando viejos espacios, donde había una cuadra se hacen habitaciones, se hacen las tipicas cocinas modernas, espacios diáfanos, etc, y casi todo el mundo, casi sistemáticamente, olvidan las despensas, los trasteros o espacios de herramientas, etc, etc,
> 
> se desmantela hornos antiguos, se eliminan despensas, se ocupa el espacio donde iba la lenna y las herramientas, incluso se desmantela la vieja cocina de lenna donde se cocinaba con unos pucheros/trébedes/etc, para poner las modernas estas cerradas y su tubo con salida de humos, la calefacción se suele hacer ya dependiente de suministros y no de lenna, etc, etc, etc
> ...



He visto ATROCIDADES increíbles en "arreglos de casa de pueblo".

El máximo es este horror, muy bonito, muy bien arreglado...peri un HORROR de diseño porque destruye la esencia del edificio militar de partida:













Me paré con el coche para fotografiar y alucinar con este "arreglo" disparatado, signo de una era de decadencia.

Me impresionó tanto la AVERÍA que apunté cuidadosamente la localización, en uno de mis viajes turísticos por carreteras secundarias-terciarias (mis preferidas) por España.

El paisano dueño de este edificio comenzó con una CASA TORRE vasca, o sea, un BÚNKER MILITAR de hace medio milenio, de cuando las guerras de banderías.

No se le ocurre otra cosa al paisano que ABRIR VENTANALES DE CRISTALERA en lo que era un EDIFICIO MILITAR, destruyendo cualquier valor defensivo.

Adicionalmente, hay cero cercados o seguridad perimetral.

Esa casa torre la reformas respetando su carácter militar, le pones un doble cercado y tienes una casa fortificada de aúpa.

Pues no, el paisano la ha "hecho cuqui" con sus ventanales hasta el suelo y la ha DESMILITARIZADO por completo. Ahora tiene CERO SEGURIDAD.

El atentado más habitual contra las casas de pueblo es quitarles los barrotes a las ventanas: Si tus tatarabuelos pusieron barrotes, por algo sería. ¿Quién te crees que eres tú para quitarlos ahora? ¿Te crees que ya no va a haber asalto y que los seres humanos estamos embarcados en una nueva era de racionalidad y respeto a los derechos ajenos?

El tema de la FORTIFICACIÓN DE VIVIENDAS AISLADAS da para hilo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> la tipología de población en la mayor parte del territorio nacional es concentrado y eso no es por casualidad
> al contrario que en las típicas casas-palacio inglesas, en Espanna son raros los sitios donde se erigía una casa aislada -como digo, salvo en zonas de poblamiento disperso, que nos on muchos en nuestro país- y el de las casa-torre que mencionas deja bien claro por qué



Da para hilo de arquitectura defensiva y sociología de la arquitectura.

Los Manors de UK asombrosamente carecen de toda defensa física:









English country house - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











Si alguien quiere robar aquí o pegarle fuego, no va a tener obstáculos.

Esta arquitectura es la de un a país en (relativa) PAZ INTERIOR (y conozco perfectamente las Poor Laws y la literatura Dickensiana)

En Rusia hay justo lo contrario:















Monasterio de la Nueva Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un edificio fastuoso pero fortificado, lo cual te revela un país en GUERRA INTERNA.

En Suiza por ejemplo no he visto un solo barrote en las ventanas en casas residenciales.

En España toda casa de hace 100 años tiene barrotes en la planta baja....por muy buenos motivos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> diríalo yo de otra manera, es un país donde la élite que construye esos palacios
> 
> 1. Está separada y se siente aparte (superior) de la plebe.
> 2. Tiene totalmente subyugado al pueblo llano (ya sabéis, los latifundios, los lords, etc)
> ...



Bien visto.

En España hasta los monasterios parecen fortalezas, con muros perimetrales de tres metros de alto.

Recuerdo que la Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo en el campo en...¡1844!









Historia de la Guardia Civil (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Bandolerismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hasta mediados del Siglo XIX era algo esperable en España ser asaltado en el campo.

Hasta el Código Penal sigue incluyendo como agravante el homicidio fuera de poblado.

Las casas-torre que usted enlaza NO HAN SIDO *DESMOCHADAS*. La que yo presento sí, ya que fue de banderías vascas (o vascongadas, lo vasco propiamente es lo navarro):

_así como el derribo de sus casas torres o el* desmochado* de las mismas_









Guerras de bandos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En vascongadas las casas torres han sido *"desmochadas"*, o sea, truncada su punta y -a veces- sustituida por materiales ligeros, "desmilitarizándolas". Es el "castigo" por las guerras de banderías.

En otras regiones no hubo tal castigo y por eso las casas torre están íntegras.

DA PARA HILO un análisis de las defensas arquitectónicas. Voy acumulando materiales para hacerlo porque me fascina el tema.

Añado para futuro hilo sobre defensa de viviendas:







Alquería valenciana. Rejas en todas las plantas y muro con puerta que cierra la finca. Es un fuerte en zona hostil.







Otra alquería. Rejas en todos los niveles. ¡Si hasta tiene ALMENAS! Y a lo mejor no son "decorativas".







Lo que NO hay que hacer en una reforma: Caserío "indefendible" por paneles de cristal en planta baja.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> El cortijo: ¿una fortaleza rural?
> 
> 
> Cortijo de Quintos en el término de Dos Hermanas. La torre que descolla sobre el recinto era una de las atalayas que rodeaban la Ixbiliya ...
> ...



¡Lo sabía!

El Cortijo siempre me recordó a los _*Fuertes*_ de las pelis de vaqueros:













Andalucía tenía a los bandoleros, La Mano Negra y los Anarquistas, como el US Army tenía a los indios hostiles.



Kozak dijo:


> En la planta baja, dise...
> 
> En Sevilla las casas antiguas del centro tienen barrotes en TODAS las ventanas y balcones. Hasta en una tercera planta.
> 
> ...



Lo imaginaba.



Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Doble vallado? Si no es una situación de madmax, serás un blanco perfecto ya que todo el mundo pensará que guardas algo importante. Es muy difícil conseguir un equilibrio aquí entre un buen nivel de seguridad y no dar el cante.
> 
> Si es una situación de madmax, armas, armas y más armas. Y rezar porque los que te vengan tengan menos armas que tú.
> 
> Joder, es que me haces pensar en estas situaciones de mierda y me pudres el alma.



Según su lógica entonces habría ni que cerrar la puerta de la casa, para así hacer ver que uno no guarda nada de valor.

Es un debate interesante de todas formas.

Yo por ejemplo he escogido NO señalizar que tengo alarma.

Simplemente con tener una puerta decente cerrada en el dormitorio (los dormitorios, dormían separados) y el armero con las escopetas en este y NO hubiesen muerto como murieron.



Tio_Serio dijo:


> Una buena medida defensiva es tener mentalidad de ladrón, analizar el caso desde el intento de asalto para plantear contramedidas según el terreno.



Excelente idea.

Yo he descubierto y subsanado muchos puntos débiles en mi finca saliendo fuera e intentando colarme.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2021)

Con DOS garitas bien dispuestas se defiende un cuadrado:












CUARTEL DE LA CRUCETA - Andaltura







andaltura.com











Observen las torres con aspilleras para armas en DOS esquinas.

Con DOS esquinas contrapuestas de torres hacia fuera cubres con líneas de tiro todos los lados de un cuadrado.

He visto cuarteles de la Guardia Civil antiguos con esta disposición: DOS garitas en dos esquinas que salían hacia fuera.

Los cuarteles -eso sí- tenían las garitas A NIVEL DE SUELO, lo cual es peor porque los defensores son más vulnerables.

Es mejor el Fuerte USA del XIX: Garitas A NIVEL ALTO.

QUOTE="robert73, post: 37689334, member: 47441"
Este diseño es el que se ve por Valencia.







La garita que sobresale es el diseño del fuerte USA.







Noten como la valla perimetral del cuartel es una simple malla metálica: Su función no es "parar", sino evitar que despistados se metan en el perímetro.

La Benemérita aquí está aplicando mi concepto de la primera valla perimetral meramente simbólica y de discriminación de intrusos.


----------



## asakopako (11 Nov 2021)

18 por el culo te la abrocho.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2021)

Tres, lo mismo pero al revés.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2021)

Cuatro, me voy a la barra un rato.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2021)

Cinco doy un brinco... y seis, no me véis.


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Escribo este hilo para desahogarme ante las "atrocidades" de seguridad que veo en vivienda aislada.*
> 
> Este hilo NO es para seguridad en pisos, es exclusivamente para seguridad en viviendas aisladas tipo Chalet o incluso adosados.
> 
> ...



Atención al personaje.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Nov 2021)

Les cuento mis secretos


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Nov 2021)

Por si aca


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (11 Nov 2021)

Primero leo y después comento



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Recuerdo que la Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo en el campo en...¡1844!



La Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo... ESO ES LO QUE DICE LA PROPAGANDA OFICIAL.

¿Cuando fueron las _desamortizaciones_?

Oh, vaya, Bonaparte 1808, Mendizábal 1836, Espartero 1842, Madoz 1854

¿En qué consistieron las desamortizaciones?

En ROBAR tierras QUE NO SE PODIAN VENDER (bienes de manos muertas) y que eran explotadas libremente por los pueblos para venderlas a los nuevos caciques.

¿Ante tal crimen qué hizo la gente?

Evidentemente REBELARSE y luchar contra tal expolio.

Si via decretazo de la noche a la mañana dejas de ser legítimo usufructuario de una tierra y pasas a ser un apestado esclavizable por el nuevo señorito... ¿en qué te conviertes?

CLARO, EN BANDOLERO.

Para la propaganda oficial, los amonitados frente al expolio son BANDOLEROS CRIMINALES.

¿Dónde he visto esta película antes?

Ah, pero por supuesto, los que cometieron semejante atrocidad se decían LIBERALES. ¿Un autodenominado liberal robando via decreto la propiedad para enriquecerse? ¡Qué raro! ¿no?

_Ah pero ejjjjque las desamortizaciones eran para quitar el terreno a los ricos, a la casta, a la Iglesia etc..._​
Por suerte en otros idiomas no usan eufemismos para llamar a tan magno expolio por su nombre:









Spanish confiscation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





CONFISCACIÓN ESPAÑOLA

O sea, un ROBO

La propaganda pone el dedo en un asunto menor, visto desde la óptica moderna (que justifica el nuevo sistema) que es QUIÉN OSTENTABA LA PROPIEDAD

Pero se olvida de un detalle decisivo, y es en QUÉ TÉRMINOS se desarrollaba aquella propiedad

Y es que hoy en día una propiedad puede dar dinero simplemente por la especulación de su valor de mercado, es decir, por la posibilidad de venderla más cara de lo que se compró.

Pero resulta que las propiedades robadas en las desamortizaciones tenían (da igual fueran de la nobleza, el clero o comunales) la característica de NO SER VENDIBLES. Es decir, los llamados *bienes de manos muertas*.

El valor de aquellas tierras era imposible de obtener mediante venta, con lo cual no quedaba más remedio que APROVECHARLAS.

Y para aprovecharlas no quedaba más remedio que establecer un sistema JUSTO de explotación, máxime cuando se tenía la competencia de las propiedades de la Iglesia (cuya vocación evangélica era contraria a la usura) y de las comunales (donde el propio pueblo administraba libremente).


Es en esa época en la que se crea la Guardia Civil, para proteger el expolio del pueblo enfurecido.

Imagínese que mañana por motivos medioambientales de la Agenda 2030 le roban decreto mediante su propiedad.

O mucho mejor, que en base a los crecientes impuestos para sufragar su huella de CO2 lo asfixian económicamente tanto que contrae usted una deuda impagable con el Estado lo que deflacto le lleva a expropiarle su propiedad para cobrarse la deuda.

¿Qué haría usted?

¿Quedarse de brazos cruzados?

¿Cómo sería usted a los ojos del Sistema? ¿Un pobrecillo robado via decreto? ¿O un criminal bandolero terrorista negacionista del cambio climático?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (11 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> eso es una subespecia de hiena
> lycaones creo que se llaman.
> estan buscando debilidad para atacar.
> 
> ...





octopodiforme dijo:


> Falso.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Escribo este hilo para desahogarme ante las "atrocidades" de seguridad que veo en vivienda aislada.
> 
> Este hilo NO es para seguridad en pisos, es exclusivamente para seguridad en viviendas aisladas tipo Chalet o incluso adosados.
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Seguridad en vivienda aislada = Perímetros concéntricos + Seguridad electrónica + Plan de acción en la "ciudadela" interna
> 
> La vivienda debe seguir el mismo esquema defensivo que los CASTILLOS:
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las vallas no detienen, las vallas retrasan.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las vallas sin seguridad electrónica valen de muy poco.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La seguridad electrónica sin seguridad física vale de muy poco.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las vallas deben ser transparentes.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ENTORNO MADMAX
> 
> El entorno MadMax es el entorno en el cual la Guardia Civil ya no va a acudir.
> 
> ...





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Torre Barragana:





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cuarteles Guardia Civil:





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cuarteles Ulster:





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 2





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 3





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 4





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 5





asakopako dijo:


> 18 por el culo te la abrocho.



*KITAS que LAS GANAS DE BIBIR*


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2021)

Voy a cagar y ahora vuelvo.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (11 Nov 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> 18 por el culo te la abrocho.


----------



## ray merryman (11 Nov 2021)

20 por el culo hasta que reviente.


----------



## kenny220 (11 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ENTORNO MADMAX
> 
> El entorno MadMax es el entorno en el cual la Guardia Civil ya no va a acudir.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero piensa que mucho quinqui, roba peras, etc, etc actúa como actúa pq, sabe que la víctima no se va a defender , pq las ffss lo crujirian aunque actúe en legítima defensa. 
En un entorno rural en que la GC no va a acudir y menos investigar unos disparos de escopeta, un hoguera, un vehículo quemado, etc, etc muchas ovejas pueden terminar comiéndose a los lobos. 

Si te pueden denunciar por poner cristales rotos en lo alto de tu muro. 
Imagina que no, que sabes que si tienes el jardín con trampas cazabobos, no vas a tener que pagar a los familiares del intruso con tu patrimonio.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (11 Nov 2021)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *KITAS que LAS GANAS DE BIBIR*


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Nov 2021)

Mucho urbanitismo mal digerido veo yo en este hilo.


----------



## galdubat (12 Nov 2021)

Tormenta de ideas:
Perros, pequeño que avisa, grande que asusta. Sienore bien comidos. Conozco un caso que previo al robo, envenenaron al perro.

Aparcar el.coche de tal forma que la salida sea rápida o tener el coche amarrado.

Entrar en casa, sabiendo que no hay nada desconocido dentro. 
Sin ostentar, coche y muebles visibles baratos.
Elementos disuasorios, alambre de espino, ballas robustas hechas con un acero de espesor mínimo 6mm. Cámara a la vista.
Licencia de caza menor, corredera y caja del 12. Y carabina del 22. Conozco un caso. Esto son dos hermanos, tienen ganado t obejas. En su finca pasó una fregoneta blanca, conducida por un etniano acompañado. Sin esperar a que parasen ni se bajasen, uno de los hermanos saco la 12, con mjnicion para paloma, y disparo hacia la fregoneta. La fregoneta se marcho por donde vino, y nobse supo más. Esto es cierto.

La casa debe tener al menos dos salidas. La principal y una secundaria. Esto pasó en México o en Perú, no recuerfo el pais. Sonó la alarma. El tio se levanto en pelotas, cogio la glock cargada. Salio por la puerta de servicio. Vio como habia un tio esperando armado en la puerta principal. Le disparo en la sien sin enterarse. Se escondio, y cionsalir por la principal a otro, al que tambien disparo y mato de tres disparos. Habia un tercero, que no recuerdo si lo mató, o lo desgracio. Los asaltantes era policias. 


Llevarse bien, y conocer al vecindario.
Conocer las entradas y salidas de la zona, asi como las cámaras públicas y de establecimientos. 

Poner trampas, como tablas con clavos para
¿ esto es wn el supiesto de una situación de estado fallido verdad?

Pastor eléctrico perimetral, no solo avisa, sino que da un calambrazo a quien toque el cable.

Extintor, se me ocurre como sustituto al red Sabre.


----------



## kynes (12 Nov 2021)

Entre valla y valla ¿Foso con pirañas o cocodrilos?


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Entre valla y valla ¿Foso con pirañas o cocodrilos?



Hipopótamos. Son muy agresivos.


----------



## kenny220 (12 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Entre valla y valla ¿Foso con pirañas o cocodrilos?



Estacas puji


----------



## César Borgia (12 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Entre valla y valla ¿Foso con pirañas o cocodrilos?



Minas antipersona , los bichos son de parguelas.


----------



## Kluster (12 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor es poner un aparato de estos en la valla interior. Mano de santo:


----------



## Klapaucius (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## asakopako (12 Nov 2021)

No lo he podido remediar. La letra es madmaxista total.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (12 Nov 2021)

Te desmonto este hilo .
Alano español , 2 mejor que uno .

Vas a convertir tu casa en una cárcel cuando solo necesitas unos buenos perros que disuadan o ataquen al intruso mientras tú sacas la defensa que cada uno disponga .


----------



## McRotor (12 Nov 2021)

Le estas dando duro al AoE4 y te viniste arriba no?


----------



## autsaider (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ENTORNO MADMAX
> 
> El entorno MadMax es el entorno en el cual la Guardia Civil ya no va a acudir.
> 
> ...



Pongo un ejemplo real y un ejemplo sacado del cine de autor porque a veces el ejemplo de ficción se entiende mejor que el de la realidad.

Ejemplo real:

La policia no hizo nada para impedir que a este hombre le robaran. Los delincuentes eran viejos conocidos de la poli, se saben la letra pequeña de la ley, y la poli no les toca ni un pelo.

Fue él quien tuvo que enfrentarse a unos delincuentes de arma blanca haciendo disparos. Lo que si que hizo la poli fue secuestrarlo. Si el tipo hubiese tenido claro que con la poli no hay que hablar de nada seguramente no le habría pasado eso.



Ejemplo ficticio de la peli Sin amor:

Desaparece el hijo, viene la policia y se pasan un tiempo haciendo no se sabe qué. Cuando acaban la poli les dice que pensaban que los padres han matado al niño y luego han fingido que ha desaparecido. Así que han venido a secuestrarlos, pero como no encuentran ni un solo indicio, pues ya no pueden hacer lo único que habían venido a hacer y por tanto se van. La madre se queda en shock y tienen que explicárselo varias veces. Cuando la madre finalmente entiende lo que le están diciendo entonces estalla. El poli le dice "¡pues jódete porque esto es lo que hay!" y que ha tenido suerte de que venga él porque con cualquier otro la reunión habría sido muy dura.

Me pregunto que estará pasando en tu cabeza para que creas que ellos te van a ayudar, cuando lo que van a es a joderte.


----------



## galdubat (12 Nov 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Pongo un ejemplo real y un ejemplo sacado del cine de autor porque a veces el ejemplo de ficción se entiende mejor que el de la realidad.
> 
> Ejemplo real:
> 
> ...



Para más cachondeo a Paul Thorpe los asaltaron en otras dos ocasiones. 
En la segunda, no pudieron entrar ya que tenia doble puerta. Y la segunda puerta era la mejor que habia. Ni se molestó en llamar a la policía, pero la policia si vino. Lo prinwro que le preguntó el poli fue, si había cometido alguna estupidez esa vez.

El tercer asalto, fue una embosacada al subirse al coche. Y la policia tampoco revisó los videos de la autopista, ni la sangre en la camiseta de su sobrino. Tenia la hora, el color y marca de coche y muy probablemwnte el modelo de coche, y una descripción de los tres integrantes. Se podia saber que mayficula era el coche que usaron para coger la autopista ya que sabian la hora. Pues la policia no le dedicó un minuto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Nov 2021)

Personalmente la ultima pelicula de Rambo me pareció de utilidad.
Si no la viste tu pierdes.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (12 Nov 2021)

Para este tema siento que es muy importante los vecinos, que pueden formar un primer perimetro invisible, cuando se llevan mas o menos bien, y son consientes de los peligros, pueden vigilar la zona, los perros y ahora las camaras tambien ayudan.


----------



## Donnie (12 Nov 2021)

NI caso a los subnormales.
Buen hilo, dale caña.


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (12 Nov 2021)

Has cagado con lo de salir a disparar con una pipa de fogeo, nadie absolutamente nadie que se dedica profesionalmente a la seguridad te va a recomendar enfrentarte a unos ladrones con un arma de fogeo porque el que saldrás perdiendo solo puedes ser tú. 

Si quieres dar el aviso, hazlo con un arma reglamentaria. 

Ah y sí y un par de perros como te han recomendado es mano de santo


----------



## DraghiEmpire (12 Nov 2021)

Los volumétricos son una mierda, fáciles de sortear y aparte si no van cableados con un inhibidor de 5€ se funan. Hay que pillar barreras infrarrojas cableadas o el cablecito este que tienen en las vallas de aeropuertos y bases militares que cuando se menea un poco la valla salta detectando a cualquier intruso. Todo cableado, porque sino te entran hasta la cocina, los volumétricos salvo que sean de alto nivel (antienmascaramiento y tal) y en sitios de paso obligado mejor no ponerlos. Y aún así basta con hacer un sabotaje y hacer el asalto entre el sabotaje y la reposición, aunque si no tienes mucha pasta o alguien que te tenga la suficiente manía nadie se va a calentar la cabeza en hacer un asalto de formas tan enrevesadas y profesionales. 
Por cierto, si quieres aprender de verdad seguridad física y contramedidas electrónicas nada de internet, trata de pintar el metro de Madrid, una vez hayas pintado sin que te cacen en todos los sacos y cocheras, felicidades, oficialmente serás experto en la materia.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 Nov 2021)

Interesante el hilo, las pelis dan bastantes ideas al respecto, lo del doble vallado o sorpresa tras el mismo en una gran parcela es un must be.

Pero por desgracia en Españ e pisos solo se puede confiar en vecinos y todos que sean antiokupas, en mi zona es asi y nos salvamos, ademas que siempre hay gente.
La parte mala del piso que estas en pelotas ante otro tipo de ataques por bandas profesionales.

En urbas aconsejo que se pague por una seguridad con control de entrada de cada vehiculo e identificacion de a donde van , pero se discuta unas vallas dobles chungas en el extrarradio.



galdubat dijo:


> Tormenta de ideas:
> Perros, pequeño que avisa, grande que asusta. Sienore bien comidos. Conozco un caso que previo al robo, envenenaron al perro.
> 
> Aparcar el.coche de tal forma que la salida sea rápida o tener el coche amarrado.
> ...



No tiene mala pinta ese crokis.



kynes dijo:


> Entre valla y valla ¿Foso con pirañas o cocodrilos?



Creo que es mas util un foso con agua enmierdada que eso es metano si no me equivoco verdad? xD



kenny220 dijo:


> Estacas puji
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 834357



Interesante el diagrama historico.

Y eso que lo hemos visto en pelis.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Nov 2021)

Da gusto ver hilos así.

Una rareza en la "burbuja" de hoy.


Una vez más, felicidades.


----------



## At4008 (12 Nov 2021)

Cursillo de Arduino o Raspberry Pi. Se conectan con módulos SIM, PIR, cámaras, relés, motores, bombas de agua... Se puede adquirir todo muy barato (y de calidad) en eBay/AliExpress.

Luego a programar lo que cada uno quiera.

El inconveniente de esta solución es que hay que estudiar un poco.


----------



## Kozak (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los sistemas de seguridad van a baterías.
> 
> Si se va la luz, siguen funcionando.
> 
> ...



En la planta baja, dise...

En Sevilla las casas antiguas del centro tienen barrotes en TODAS las ventanas y balcones. Hasta en una tercera planta.

La justificación de cara al público es que son para que los niños chicos no se cayesen jugando.

La justificación "bernardalbesca" es para que no viniesen a rondar a las muchachas sin antes pedir permiso a los padres, teniendo que entrar por las casapuertas.

La justificación real es que somos el patio de Monipodio desde tiempo inmemorial y con esas rejas de forja se mantienen seguros los bustos romanos chorizados de Itálica, los tapices florentinos, y las joyas de la familia.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (12 Nov 2021)

Y si todo esto falla, una buena moto para huir


----------



## Tblls (12 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio para mí futura casa


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Nov 2021)

Doble vallado? Si no es una situación de madmax, serás un blanco perfecto ya que todo el mundo pensará que guardas algo importante. Es muy difícil conseguir un equilibrio aquí entre un buen nivel de seguridad y no dar el cante.

Si es una situación de madmax, armas, armas y más armas. Y rezar porque los que te vengan tengan menos armas que tú.

Joder, es que me haces pensar en estas situaciones de mierda y me pudres el alma.


----------



## robert73 (12 Nov 2021)

Muy interesante todo Ayn. Gracias.


----------



## el segador (12 Nov 2021)

muy bien todo lo que planteas, pero creo que te olvidas de lo mas importante la seguridad del atacante, ¿todas las vallas y medios que pones son seguros para el atacante? mira que si se rasga la femoral con la alambrada o se cae desde una valla suficientemente alta y se mata o queda paralitico te puede empapelar por sufrir daños en tus instalaciones ¿los cristales de tus ventanas son normales o templados? porque si al invasor le da por dar una patada al cristal de la puerta y este no es templado puede actuar de guillotina y seccionarle la femoral, desangrandolo, ¿has pensado en ello?


----------



## Tio_Serio (12 Nov 2021)

Una buena medida defensiva es tener mentalidad de ladrón, analizar el caso desde el intento de asalto para plantear contramedidas según el terreno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> El cortijo: ¿una fortaleza rural?
> 
> 
> Cortijo de Quintos en el término de Dos Hermanas. La torre que descolla sobre el recinto era una de las atalayas que rodeaban la Ixbiliya ...
> ...



¡Lo sabía!

El Cortijo siempre me recordó a los _*Fuertes*_ de las pelis de vaqueros:













La Andalucía tenía a los bandoleros, La Mano Negra y los Anarquistas, como el US Army tenía a los indios hostiles.



Kozak dijo:


> En la planta baja, dise...
> 
> En Sevilla las casas antiguas del centro tienen barrotes en TODAS las ventanas y balcones. Hasta en una tercera planta.
> 
> ...



Lo imaginaba.



Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Doble vallado? Si no es una situación de madmax, serás un blanco perfecto ya que todo el mundo pensará que guardas algo importante. Es muy difícil conseguir un equilibrio aquí entre un buen nivel de seguridad y no dar el cante.
> 
> Si es una situación de madmax, armas, armas y más armas. Y rezar porque los que te vengan tengan menos armas que tú.
> 
> Joder, es que me haces pensar en estas situaciones de mierda y me pudres el alma.



Según su lógica entonces habría ni que cerrar la puerta de la casa, para así hacer ver que uno no guarda nada de valor.

Es un debate interesante de todas formas.

Yo por ejemplo he escogido NO señalizar que tengo alarma.

Simplemente con tener una puerta decente cerrada en el dormitorio (los dormitorios, dormían separados) y el armero con las escopetas en este y NO hubiesen muerto como murieron.



Tio_Serio dijo:


> Una buena medida defensiva es tener mentalidad de ladrón, analizar el caso desde el intento de asalto para plantear contramedidas según el terreno.



Excelente idea.

Yo he descubierto y subsanado muchos puntos débiles en mi finca saliendo fuera e intentando colarme.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio en el hilo, porque me afecta directamente, pero un par de apuntes (solo he leido la primera página):

La mejor valla que puedes poner en un chalet es la de cipreses muy tupidos de tres metros de altura. No se pueden escalar ni cortar. Jamás pasan por ahí.

Al contrario, el ejemplo que he visto que pone de buena valla el amigo loco Randiano no sirve de nada porque eso un gitanillo lo salta en medio segundo, creo que hasta yo la saltaria.


La verde: facílisima de saltar, la habré saltado cientos de veces de crio para ir a jugar a basket.


El punto más débil de hecho en la entrada a los chalets es la puerta principal al terreno, pues suelen ser no muy altas y suelen tener agarres para poner los pies.


Luego sigo.


----------



## ussser (12 Nov 2021)

Buenos consejos.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Bueno, otro apunte: el doble vallado del amigo randiano pega tanto el cante que te entrarán a robar si o si.

No se hacen asi las cosas.

Lo mejor es no dar el cante en el exterior, pero tenerlo todo monitorizado con alarmas no solo de video (no son tan efectivas como la gente piensa, entran con capuchas o son rumanos que no conoce nadie, con un par bien seguras y a salvo que cubran todo vale) sino sobre todo perimetrales de esas de poste .










Optex EXTERNAL BEAM 60m Advanced Quad Stacking SL-200QDM


Optex SL-200QDM Smart Line Quad Beam 60m Photo Beam The SL-200QDM is a 60m outdoor active infrared (AIR) beam set, wired designed for perimeter




www.shg-uk.co.uk







La tecnología ahora permite que si se rompen dos lineas de esas alarmas (que no sea un perro o un gato) que deben estar escondidas y cubrir todo el terreno de punta a punta, nos manden fotos y alumbren todo el terreno y despierten a todo el valle.

Estas son fundamentales que estén después de la puerta principal, la gate (se me olvida el castellano, perdón), porque esa es la parte más débil en un chalete. Unos cinco o diez metros detrás de esa puerta tener esas alarmas de poste bien escondidas y a salvo, cubriendo todo el terreno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Con DOS garitas bien dispuestas se defiende un cuadrado:







Observen las torres con aspilleras para armas en DOS esquinas.

Con DOS esquinas contrapuestas de torres hacia fuera cubres con líneas de tiro todos los lados de un cuadrado.

He visto cuarteles de la Guardia Civil antiguos con esta disposición: DOS garitas en dos esquinas que salían hacia fuera.

Los cuarteles -eso sí- tenían las garitas A NIVEL DE SUELO, lo cual es peor porque los defensores son más vulnerables.

Es mejor el Fuerte USA del XIX: Garitas A NIVEL ALTO.


----------



## HuskyJerk (12 Nov 2021)

Por ejemplo una pandilla residente de cuervos no haría saltar cada 2x3 los detectores exteriores ésos?


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Otro ejemplo.









Complete Wireless Perimeter Alarm Kit with 4 x 2B Beams - GSM Dialler - Siren | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Complete Wireless Perimeter Alarm Kit with 4 x 2B Beams - GSM Dialler - Siren at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk






No puedo buscar ahora unas mejores, pero lo que si es fundamental es que sean de calidad, no ahorrar en ellas. Van a estar a la intemperie.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Por ejemplo una pandilla residente de cuervos no haría saltar cada 2x3 los detectores exteriores ésos?




Esos cuervos volando raso al segundo fogonazo de luces evitan la zona. Ten en cuenta que cuando se activa la alarma se encienden unas luces que deslumbrarían al vecino durmiendo.

Lo digo en serio, a poco que dejara la persiana algo abierta le despiertan. Por si es sordo.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Y por estas vallas jamás pasan


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Luego me extiendo en el tema de encerrarse en la casa. No lo veo una buena idea, a menos que tengas un sistema antiincendios cojonudo. Las rejas son un grave error. Aquí en UK nadie las tiene. Cuando digo nadie, es nadie.

El destrozo además con un simple gato en las paredes y ventanas cuando rompen la reja es de oŕdago.


Lo mejor es usar la tecnología para alumbrarlos y así acertar mejor con la escopeta de sal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Ventaja adicional de la segunda valla retranqueada:

Las normativas municipales restringen la altura de una valla que limite una finca. En mi pueblo por ejemplo son 2 metros como máximo.

ZP por ejemplo tuvo que pedir un *permiso especial para hacer un muro perimetral de 3 metros* de alto en su chalet:







La normativa municipal no permite tales vallas...perimetrales.

Pero si la valla está retranqueada SÍ podemos hacerla más alta.

(Detesto a ZP, pero el personaje me suscita RESPETO por este perímetro de seguridad, que revela que su IMAGEN es un mero personaje creado, en realidad ZP no es el progre lelo que parece, es algo mucho más siniestro y "real", como revela el chalet que diseñó)

PERO dentro de la finca no hay problema para poner una valla de 3 o más metros. En la valla perimetral retranqueada somos mucho más libres para aumentar la altura.

Adicionalmente, normalmente se monta AL REVÉS el acodado superior de los postes con alambre de espino:







El acodado se debe montar hacia el lado que se quiere proteger.

Auschwitz: Acodado hacia dentro.







En una finca el acodado debería ir hacia fuera.

PERO si la valla NO está retranqueada, el acodado se saldría de los límites de la finca, lo cual es ilegal.

Es un motivo más por el cual debemos "ceder terreno" y montar la valla perimetral retranqueada.


----------



## robert73 (12 Nov 2021)

Este diseño es el que se ve por Valencia.


----------



## robert73 (12 Nov 2021)

Este modelo es de una plaza más importante que el anterior ejemplo. Y aparte de lo que comentáis sobre la guerra civil y demás lo que se aprecia que son puestos de control de las poblaciones y sobre todo pensados para contener revueltas de la población.


Las garitas una elevada y otra es una torre almena.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

QUOTE="robert73, post: 37689334, member: 47441"
Este diseño es el que se ve por Valencia.







La garita que sobresale es el diseño del fuerte USA.







Noten como la valla perimetral del cuartel es una simple malla metálica: Su función no es "parar", sino evitar que despistados se metan en el perímetro.

La Benemérita aquí está aplicando mi concepto de la primera valla perimetral meramente simbólica y de discriminación de intrusos.


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Luego me extiendo en el tema de encerrarse en la casa. No lo veo una buena idea, a menos que tengas un sistema antiincendios cojonudo. Las rejas son un grave error. Aquí en UK nadie las tiene. Cuando digo nadie, es nadie.
> 
> El destrozo además con un simple gato en las paredes y ventanas cuando rompen la reja es de oŕdago.
> 
> ...




Ya pero aqui las rejas son un DEBER porque sino se te mete todo el mundo por las ventanas.
Cuando viajas fuera de España y ves que en muchos paises no hay rejas, te das cuenta como en España se protege al delincuente porque si en España se ponen rejas es porque los españoles saben que les van a entrar


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Luego me extiendo en el tema de encerrarse en la casa. No lo veo una buena idea, a menos que tengas un sistema antiincendios cojonudo. Las rejas son un grave error. Aquí en UK nadie las tiene. Cuando digo nadie, es nadie.
> 
> El destrozo además con un simple gato en las paredes y ventanas cuando rompen la reja es de oŕdago.
> 
> ...




Por cosas como la noticia siguiente, la gente pone rejas: Saben que tienen que defenderse por si mismos






Detienen por 22 vez a 'Rafita', esta vez por una estafa en Málaga


La Policía Nacional ha detenido por vigesimosegunda vez a Rafael García Fernández, alias 'Rafita', esta vez por estar en búsqueda y captura por estafa decretada por un Juzgado de Málaga, El arresto tuvo lugar ayer jueves sobre las 11 horas en la calle Concejo de Teverga, en el madrileño barrio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Nov 2021)

Eres un cagón hipocondríaco


----------



## cerilloprieto (12 Nov 2021)

Antes ingreso voluntariamente en una cárcel, que tendré todo eso pero gratis; o emigro a un lugar decente.
Vivir como en un campo de prisioneros.... Se os ha ido la olla.


----------



## HuskyJerk (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Esos cuervos volando raso al segundo fogonazo de luces evitan la zona. Ten en cuenta que cuando se activa la alarma se encienden unas luces que deslumbrarían al vecino durmiendo.
> 
> Lo digo en serio, a poco que dejara la persiana algo abierta le despiertan. Por si es sordo.



Hablo de día y digo porque esos bichos son muy listos y muy juguetones, no hace falta que se posen dentro o que hagan rasantes, mismamente te pueden sobrevolar haciendo caer cosas que activen la alarma, solo para entretenerse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Quien lo desee además puede PREINSTALAR en su finca elementos madmaxistas:







_*Preinstalación de radio*_

Hasta los años 1980 los coches venían con PREINSTALACIÓN de radio: No traían radio pero traían el cableado hecho y así ponerla era muy sencillo.

Podemos PREINSTALAR madmaxismo en nuestra finca, esto es, PREINSTALAR estructuras que hoy podemos disimular como cobertizos pero que facilitasen la transición de nuestra propiedad a un hipotético entorno madmaxista.


----------



## robert73 (12 Nov 2021)

Más ejemplos de ese mismo diseño ( Este es en otra ubicación de la misma provincia), en este caso podemos ver la garita trasera que cubre todo el cuadrado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Vale, punto para usted.

Opción más discreta:

PERÍMETRO EXTERIOR inocente e inútil, tipo _*Picket Fence*_...





...y VALLA SEGUNDO PERÍMETRO RETRANQUEADO.

El perímetro exterior sirve simplemente para que los despistados honrados no nos causen falsas alarmas.

Finca de aspecto inocente pero defendida por un perímetro alarmado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2021)

El hilo debe ampliarse y añadirse un capítulo de eliminación de cadáveres, tienes buenas ideas pero te veo muy Flanders con ese respeto reverencial y babosil hacia los cuerpos policiales. Ellos no están ahí para defenderte a ti sino a la castuza, ya se ve lo que le ocurre a la gente que defiende su hogar y practica la autodefensa, en vez de darles una medalla o diploma acaban en la cárcel. En caso de madmax sí que veo necesario lo de las escopetas e incluso un kit de eliminación de cadáveres con elementos clave como sierras, olla exprés, trituradoras de carne, salfumant para los huesos, etc. Luego haces hamburguesas o albóndigas y para los perros.


----------



## victormiw (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Retranqueado defensivo:
> ​La valla "buena" realmente protectora debe estar RETRANQUEADA mínimo unos metros dentro de la finca, el intruso que ldebe hacer saltar la alarma antes siquiera de poder tocarla.​​La RDA aplicaba este concepto del RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO:​​
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado conocer la disposición de doble valla. En mi caso yo haría la "valla exterior" con una línea jardinera de flores y arbustos de poca altura de manera que sea imposible a nadie meterse sin querer ni quite visibilidad de lo que está pasando desde dentro y desde fuera.

El asunto del oscurecimiento es de difícil solución. Puede ser que te permitas tener la valla transparente en la parte frontal de la casa pero si tienes un amplio jardín vas a querer una zona de privacidad. Hasta cierto punto hay que exponerse, en verano por ejemplo si estas en el jardín no vas a contar con el mismo nivel de seguridad, hay que pensar en protocolos especiales para ese caso. Quizá reforzar seguridad electrónica en la "zona de privacidad" o incluso que la casa por diseño obligue a los intrusos que entren por detrás a tener que dar la vuelta hasta la zona delantera para poder tener opciones de entrada, activando en este camino más detectores y alarmas.

A ver qué opinas.


----------



## huyter (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​​



Tener una doble valla, me da la sensación de ser una protección débil frente a asaltantes que intenten un alunizaje con un vehículo. ¿Serían capaces de aguantar el impacto de un coche más o menos pesado?

En ese aspecto, ¿no sería mejor igual un muro sólido + valla? Ya has mencionado que los muros sólidos no te gustan porque eliminan visibilidad, pero me da la sensación de ser más resistentes a "alunizajes". ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Doble perímetro de Moncloa

Para que constaten que no digo fantasías mías, vean un DOBLE PERÍMETRO en el Palacio de la Moncloa







Observen reja exterior reforzada. Esto estña diseñado pensando en ASALTOS.







Observen doble valla y acodado exterior hacia fuera.

La valla se ha OPACIFICADO porque el recinto tiene vigilancia permanente por la Guardia Civil. Ellos pueden permitirse opacidad, usted no en su finca.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2021)

Una sociedad donde los que están entre rejas son las personas honradas y los delincuentes campan a sus anchas , donde la gente ha perdido la confianza en la justicia , los políticos y los policías ... 

es hora de que cambie .


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Nov 2021)

te doy mis nueves ya que no aprovechas la carne del invasor para hacer guisados, es más respetas su vida, antes molabas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> te doy mis nueves ya que no aprovechas la carne del invasor para hacer guisados, es más respetas su vida, antes molabas



Me tomo muy en serio la idea de matar a alguien.

Un simple chorizo ocasional que viene a ver si pilla algo en una casa ajena no merece morir por ello. Será un delincuente despreciable, pero eso no es motivo para matar a alguien.

Alguien que intenta entrar en un Cuarto Seguro tras haber sido advertido con disparos de fogueo ya es otro asunto muy diferente.

Como dijo Boston T. Party en The Gun Bible:
​*Un Scumbag que se acerca a una mujer asustada con un arma en la mano que ya ha emitido advertencias verbales merece ser disparado y bien disparado.*​
Yo discrepo: Creo que la mujer debería estar encerrada en el cuarto seguro.

Si el delincuente insiste entrar en el cuarto seguro ahí ya ha dejado claras sus intenciones:



Quien dispare a quien fuerce un cuarto seguro tras ser advertencia NO tendrá reproches míos.

Quien dispare a un intruso en su jardín SÍ tendrá mi reproche.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me tomo muy en serio la idea de matar a alguien.
> 
> Un simple chorizo ocasional que viene a ver si pilla algo en una casa ajena no merece morir por ello. Será un delincuente despreciable, pero eso no es motivo para matar a alguien.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo, y realmente tienes razón, sólo bromeaba.

Echo de menos en tus post un apartado con frases a vociferar cuando vengan a atacar y llegue el momento de entablar conversación, para mermar la moral del atacante se podrían usar frases del estilo:

- 2 escopetas tengo + adornar con insuto español muy español que más guste
- he llamado al forense, no a la policía + adornar con insuto español muy español que más guste
- fotos / premios tiro al blanco / destripar animales, aunque sean fotomontajes

Puede soñar a coña, pero creo que puede ser disuasivo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Te entiendo, y realmente tienes razón, sólo bromeaba.
> 
> Echo de menos en tus post un apartado con frases a vociferar cuando vengan a atacar y llegue el momento de entablar conversación, para mermar la moral del atacante se podrían usar frases del estilo:
> 
> ...



En USA dicen que -encerrado en tu cuarto seguro- debes gritar esto:
​*Ha invadido usted mi propiedad.*​​*He llamado a la policía.*​​_*Tengo armas.*_​
Con eso debería bastar para que cualquier delincuente cuerdo huyese.

Si tras gritar eso insiste en intentar forzar el cuarto seguro entonces yo no reprocharé nada a quien lo reciba a tiros si la puerta cede.


----------



## pegaso (12 Nov 2021)

Te he quitado el ignore para reírme un rato. 
Paso de todo esto y tengo moto.


----------



## Domm (12 Nov 2021)

Nunca comprenderé la absurda mentalidad "uropea" (léase progre) en la cual se demoniza al honrado propietario cuyo predio privado es allanado y sus bienes sustraídos, mientras que al ladrón (sino también asesino, violador, secuestrador, etc) se le infantiliza, intentando lavar la gravedad de su crimen, y se le protege con sandeces como esa afirmación de que "un robo no justifica que maten al ladrón".


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Recuerdo que la Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo en el campo en...¡1844!



La Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo... ESO ES LO QUE DICE LA PROPAGANDA OFICIAL.

¿Cuando fueron las _desamortizaciones_?

Oh, vaya, Bonaparte 1808, Mendizábal 1836, Espartero 1842, Madoz 1854

¿En qué consistieron las desamortizaciones?

En ROBAR tierras QUE NO SE PODIAN VENDER (bienes de manos muertas) y que eran explotadas libremente por los pueblos para venderlas a los nuevos caciques.

¿Ante tal crimen qué hizo la gente?

Evidentemente REBELARSE y luchar contra tal expolio.

Si via decretazo de la noche a la mañana dejas de ser legítimo usufructuario de una tierra y pasas a ser un apestado esclavizable por el nuevo señorito... ¿en qué te conviertes?

CLARO, EN BANDOLERO.

Para la propaganda oficial, los amonitados frente al expolio son BANDOLEROS CRIMINALES.

¿Dónde he visto esta película antes?

Ah, pero por supuesto, los que cometieron semejante atrocidad se decían LIBERALES. ¿Un autodenominado liberal robando via decreto la propiedad para enriquecerse? ¡Qué raro! ¿no?

_Ah pero ejjjjque las desamortizaciones eran para quitar el terreno a los ricos, a la casta, a la Iglesia etc..._​
Por suerte en otros idiomas no usan eufemismos para llamar a tan magno expolio por su nombre:









Spanish confiscation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





CONFISCACIÓN ESPAÑOLA

O sea, un ROBO

La propaganda pone el dedo en un asunto menor, visto desde la óptica moderna (que justifica el nuevo sistema) que es QUIÉN OSTENTABA LA PROPIEDAD

Pero se olvida de un detalle decisivo, y es en QUÉ TÉRMINOS se desarrollaba aquella propiedad

Y es que hoy en día una propiedad puede dar dinero simplemente por la especulación de su valor de mercado, es decir, por la posibilidad de venderla más cara de lo que se compró.

Pero resulta que las propiedades robadas en las desamortizaciones tenían (da igual fueran de la nobleza, el clero o comunales) la característica de NO SER VENDIBLES. Es decir, los llamados *bienes de manos muertas*.

El valor de aquellas tierras era imposible de obtener mediante venta, con lo cual no quedaba más remedio que APROVECHARLAS.

Y para aprovecharlas no quedaba más remedio que establecer un sistema JUSTO de explotación, máxime cuando se tenía la competencia de las propiedades de la Iglesia (cuya vocación evangélica era contraria a la usura) y de las comunales (donde el propio pueblo administraba libremente).


Es en esa época en la que se crea la Guardia Civil, para proteger el expolio del pueblo enfurecido.

Imagínese que mañana por motivos medioambientales de la Agenda 2030 le roban decreto mediante su propiedad.

O mucho mejor, que en base a los crecientes impuestos para sufragar su huella de CO2 lo asfixian económicamente tanto que contrae usted una deuda impagable con el Estado lo que deflacto le lleva a expropiarle su propiedad para cobrarse la deuda.

¿Qué haría usted?

¿Quedarse de brazos cruzados?

¿Cómo sería usted a los ojos del Sistema? ¿Un pobrecillo robado via decreto? ¿O un criminal bandolero terrorista negacionista del cambio climático?


----------



## lukashenko (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Nov 2021)

4 perros y no tengo llaves de casa


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Vuelvo a repetir:

-Valla de cipreses que no es posible atravesar sin motosierra, e impide ver si estamos en casa o no.

-Alarma perimetral que cubra de lado a lado el terreno y esté frente a la puerta principal, la verja, que es la más fácil de flanquear. Alarma con luces potentes. No son caras pero deben buscarse de calidad. Unos mil pavos.

-Un par de cámaras que vigilen el terreno y el salón dentro de la casa, quien vaya a entrar debe hacerlo por ahi. No es aconsejable las cámaras en los dormitorios ya que son fácilmente hackeables. Las IP con tarjeta móvil funcionan muy bien y no son hackeables, yo uso Simyo y no consumen apenas datos. La cámara es una TP-Link. Un año con ellos y encantado, 40 euros en total.

-Nada de rejas, son una trampa y si entran por ellas un destrozo a medio chalet, el vano de la ventana queda destrozado, y son vanos que sostienen viguetas que sostienen estructuras. Con un gato hidraúlico de coche o camión las revientan.

-Y escopeta de sal. De ahi no me bajo, eso si que no me daria ningún miedo usarla, y hace daño. Si le das tranquilo que se acabó todo. Se puede comprar una convencional de caza con dos cartuchos pero si somos nuevos pues una corredera-repetidora por si fallamos los dos.

-Y estoy ya para uso continuo pues un spray de pimienta, obviamente al lado de la cama, en el chaleco, etc... Eso como la cosa empeore a los niveles que puede empeorar se deberia llevar siempre.



Sobre la Policia y la GC: NO LLAMARLES. Este es un punto importante. Si hieres al desgraciado aunque sea con sal te puedes ver en un problema. Lo mejor es dejarle huir. Para todos estos casos, como la okupación, la Policia es tu enemigo.

Y en cuanto a los perros: mala idea. Pésima. Pero no me voy a extender, no creo que haga falta explicarlo, y no quiero enredarme con los follaperros aqui que te van a venir con lo entrenadísimos que están los suyos que no se comen nada raro ni pueden matar a nadie y etc...


----------



## amanciortera (12 Nov 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> 4 perros y no tengo llaves de casa



una perra en celo y se acabaron los cuatro perros


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> La Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo... ESO ES LO QUE DICE LA PROPAGANDA OFICIAL.
> 
> ¿Cuando fueron las _desamortizaciones_?
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias por el aporte, pero recordar que las enclosures también pasaron en UK. Y fueron sangrientas también, pero muy sangrientas.

El tema del robo del suelo comunal daria para hilo con chincheta propio en el principal de burbuja.info, pero jamás lo veremos.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Nov 2021)

amanciortera dijo:


> una perra en celo y se acabaron los cuatro perros



2 perros y 2 perras.

Y si disparo con bazoca?


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Escopetas de sal:






Repetirdora por 190 euros:










Escopetas caza y colección de segunda mano | Milanuncios


Encuentra todos los anuncios de Escopetas caza y colección de segunda mano. ¡Compra y vende al mejor precio en Milanuncios!




www.milanuncios.com


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por el aporte, pero recordar que las enclosures también pasaron en UK. Y fueron sangrientas también, pero muy sangrientas.
> 
> El tema del robo del suelo comunal daria para hilo con chincheta propio en el principal de burbuja.info, pero jamás lo veremos.



La chincheta tal vez no llegue, pero no se preocupe que el hilo aparecerá pronto.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (12 Nov 2021)

impresionante. en serio. @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Para las mujeres como Randiano, que una escopeta puede ser muy aparatosa, estas pistolas son interesantes. Min: 6.40.


----------



## amanciortera (12 Nov 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> 2 perros y 2 perras.
> 
> Y si disparo con bazoca?



Un antiaereo mejor


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Salt-Supply-Pepper-Spray-Defense/dp/B01DBR53FU?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_17891044011


----------



## Impresionante (12 Nov 2021)

amanciortera dijo:


> Un antiaereo mejor



Vas a vivir en un avión blindado?


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Ya pero aqui las rejas son un DEBER porque sino se te mete todo el mundo por las ventanas.
> Cuando viajas fuera de España y ves que en muchos paises no hay rejas, te das cuenta como en España se protege al delincuente porque si en España se ponen rejas es porque los españoles saben que les van a entrar





Remero consentido dijo:


> Por cosas como la noticia siguiente, la gente pone rejas: Saben que tienen que defenderse por si mismos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En una casa con ventanas con cristales medianamente decentes es imposible entrar sin hacer mucho ruido. No sé qué tipo de ventanas tiene esa gente, seguramente las andaluzas que se abren en hojas para ventilar, entonces evidentemente si vives en un bajo tienen que ponértelas sí o sí. Estamos hablando de un chalet.

En un chalet tener rejas es tonteria. Es contraproducente, peligroso, y una ruina si llegan con gato.

Para entrar en una casa en UK con los ventanales acristalados dobles y de seguridad necesitas algo mas que un gato, pero es cierto que aquí no se ventila.


----------



## amanciortera (12 Nov 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vas a vivir en un avión blindado?



Voy a bombardear tu finca con un A10


----------



## Impresionante (12 Nov 2021)

amanciortera dijo:


> Voy a bombardear tu finca con un A10



Estupendo


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> En una casa con ventanas con cristales medianamente decentes es imposible entrar sin hacer mucho ruido. No sé qué tipo de ventanas tiene esa gente, seguramente las andaluzas que se abren en hojas para ventilar, entonces evidentemente si vives en un bajo tienen que ponértelas sí o sí. Estamos hablando de un chalet.
> 
> En un chalet tener rejas es tonteria. Es contraproducente, peligroso, y una ruina si llegan con gato.
> 
> Para entrar en una casa en UK con los ventanales acristalados dobles y de seguridad necesitas algo mas que un gato, pero es cierto que aquí no se ventila.




Las rejas deben ser de cerradura para poder escapar en caso de incendio.

Las rejas evitan la entrada tonta de cualquier mindundi yonki o unos chavalitos gamberros para ver que hay.

Los crímenes “por un casual” de cualquier pedorro aburrido que pasaba por ahí originan las mayores matanzas sin sentido, que dejan los pelos como escarpias.

El menor de tus problemas es que alguien que quiera robar en tu ausencia arranque la reja. Paga el seguro.

Se ve que tú tienes un alma plácida, pero yo no podría dormir a pierna suelta teniendo las ventanas abiertas con una mosquitera en verano. Cualquier gato me daría un infarto.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (12 Nov 2021)

terminamos antes con poder tener un arma y poder defender tu propiedad,el que entre se la juega,


----------



## Burbunauta (12 Nov 2021)

¿No faltaría la habitación del pánico, túneles de huida y helicóptero de escape?


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Las rejas deben ser de cerradura para poder escapar en caso de incendio.
> 
> Las rejas evitan la entrada tonta de cualquier mindundi yonki o unos chavalitos gamberros para ver que hay.
> 
> ...




Tienes la alarma, tete. Es la cuestión de la ventilación la que os jode, pero yo duermo como un lirón porque si entra alguien en mi salón salta la alarma y en mi cuarto cerrado con llave preparo la superpuesta para lo que venga.

Eso si, me falta la perimetral para que me avise antes de que llegue al salón.


Y me imagino que no dormirás con la ventana de tu chalete abierta, porque entonces el tema menor es si hay reja o no. Te pueden echar lo que quieran que te quedas tieso y la casa para ellos. Los aires acondicionados se inventaron para algo, como las cerraduras dentro de las casas.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Tienes la alarma, tete. Es la cuestión de la ventilación la que os jode, pero yo duermo como un lirón porque si entra alguien en mi salón salta la alarma y en mi cuarto cerrado con llave preparo la superpuesta para lo que venga.
> 
> Eso si, me falta la perimetral para que me avise antes de que llegue al salón.
> 
> ...




No… si el caso es discutir…

Tú mismo reconoces que esperar que a suene la alarma del salón es una gilipollez.

Que te duerman unos albano-kosovares es una posibilidad muy distante.

He incidido especialmente en los riesgos de intrusión fácil por gente no profesional…que son los más peligrosos.


----------



## Yakuza (12 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Primero leo y después comento
> 
> 
> La Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo... ESO ES LO QUE DICE LA PROPAGANDA OFICIAL.
> ...



Debería llamarse la confiscación masónica de los pueblos de España. Que es lo que eran los liberales de la época.


----------



## Yakuza (12 Nov 2021)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Voy a cagar y ahora vuelvo.



Reportado por payaso.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (12 Nov 2021)

prefiero comprarme un escopeta antes de montar ese disparate


----------



## macready (12 Nov 2021)

Faltan cartelitos de estos, por los loles.


----------



## victormiw (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Se ve que tú tienes un alma plácida, pero yo no podría dormir a pierna suelta teniendo las ventanas abiertas con una mosquitera en verano. Cualquier gato me daría un infarto.



Coño es verdad, si tienes doble perímetro y sensores para detectar intrusión en el vallado exterior ¿cómo evitas que cualquier animal ande activando la alamar día sí día también? @AYN RANDiano2 ilústranos.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No… si el caso es discutir…
> 
> Tú mismo reconoces que esperar que a suene la alarma del salón es una gilipollez.
> 
> ...




¿Cuando he dicho yo eso?

Entran en el salon con mi cuarto cerrado siempre con llave (he tenido siempre mucha gente en mi casa y he tenido novias) y la alarma suena y yo estoy seguro.

Tu con tus rejas tienes un incendio dentro de la casa o cualquier historia y dentro del cuarto te asas. Y cuando abres la ventana te arriesgas a que te echen cualquier cosa, lejia, etc...

La cuestión es discutir, por supuesto. Las rejas para vosotros y en paz.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cuando he dicho yo eso?
> 
> Entran en el salon con mi cuarto cerrado siempre con llave (he tenido siempre mucha gente en mi casa y he tenido novias) y la alarma suena y yo estoy seguro.
> 
> ...




A ver si leemos un poquito: he dicho en mi primer post que las rejas deben tener cerradura para escapar en caso de incendio.



stuka dijo:


> *Las rejas deben ser de cerradura para poder escapar en caso de incendio.*
> 
> Las rejas evitan la entrada tonta de cualquier mindundi yonki o unos chavalitos gamberros para ver que hay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

Mas fácil todo. En casa unifamiliar: alarma y cámaras exteriores. Alarma conectada a CRA.
Pestillo en la habitación. Punto.
Alarma no china inalámbrica ni de xiaomi. Claro.

las cámaras también conectadas a CRA. son dos euros más. Al mes


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Kick_Da_Sneak dijo:


> prefiero comprarme un escopeta antes de montar ese disparate




Qué cansinos sois...y más sabiendo lo que hay en Hispanistán, teniendo multitud de ejemplos recientes.

-Una escopeta te conduce a la ruina familiar y a la cárcel.

-Una escopeta es mala compañía cuando te ves en pánico.

-Con una escopeta te puedes cargar a cualquiera (incluídos familiares y conocidos) por falsa alarma. Ya ha ocurrido.

-Una escopeta por sí sola no te protege de otros peligros: asalto de improviso, te duermen, te están esperando dentro de la propiedad...


Si es por la protección psicológica de asustar, más vale un arma de fogueo. Que al menos no te cargas a nadie.


----------



## alb. (12 Nov 2021)

Vivo en una casa de una planta, no tengo rejas en ninguna ventana. De todas formas no creo que se cuelen por las ventanas, nunca cierro la puerta con llave.

Nunca he tenido ningún problema.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Vivo en una casa de una planta, no tengo rejas en ninguna ventana. De todas formas no creo que se cuelen por las ventanas, nunca cierro la puerta con llave.
> 
> Nunca he tenido ningún problema.



-Yo circulo siempre sin cinturón de seguridad.

-Voy con la moto a 200, sin guantes ni protecciones.

-Me hincho a drogas y borracheras.

-Quedo con zorras 016 en sitios inconvenientes.

-..............................


Hasta ahora, ningún percance.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mas fácil todo. En casa unifamiliar: alarma y cámaras exteriores. Alarma conectada a CRA.
> Pestillo en la habitación. Punto.
> Alarma no china inalámbrica ni de xiaomi. Claro.



Justo lo que yo tengo. Excepto que mi alarma es la notificación de mi cámara al móvil y no quiero ningún policia o guardia civil cerca si entran.




stuka dijo:


> Qué cansinos sois...y más sabiendo lo que hay en Hispanistán, teniendo multitud de ejemplos recientes.
> 
> -Una escopeta te conduce a la ruina familiar y a la cárcel.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Sal. Cartuchos de sal.

Old School MANDA.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Justo lo que yo tengo. Excepto que mi alarma es la notificación de mi cámara al móvil y no quiero ningún policia o guardia civil cerca si entran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para temas de seguro, la alarma ha de ir conectada a CRA


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

También decir que una escopeta es aparatosa y las mujeres se manejarán mejor con una de esas pistolas de sal que he puesto.


----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Para temas de seguro, la alarma ha de ir conectada a CRA




Lo sé, pero a mi lo que me interesa es sacarlos. Y que no vuelvan.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo sé, pero a mi lo que me interesa es sacarlos. Y que no vuelvan.




Vamos a seguir discutiendo un poquito más...

Si te han entrado uno o dós pájaros...NO SABRÁS cuántos primos están esperando con la fragoneta en los alrededores. De hecho, lo normal es que se quede alguien de vigía.

Y aunque no haya ningún primo afuera de modo físico...nunca podrás asegurar que no han comentado previamente con familiares o compinches su próximo golpe.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> También decir que una escopeta es aparatosa y las mujeres se manejarán mejor con una de esas pistolas de sal que he puesto.




Sí, pero...un matiz.


No estamos en USA. No resulta muy convincente que una charo de Albacete disponga de una arma corta en el chalet. Puede asustar a chavales u otros intrusos poco decididos.

Pero a la gente del gremio le sonaría a chamusquina. Sin embargo, que unos palurdos del monte tengan escopeta sí es usual.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (12 Nov 2021)

Es suficiente un muro de tabicas de metro y medio pegadas con yeso y pintas encima un “Me cagoen tus muertos como entres... Soy un gitano malo… marcharsus!”

Te aseguro que en cincuenta metros a la redonda no se acerca ni un alma! 


Y ya si pones esto…. Puedes dormir con la puerta abierta…



.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Sí, pero...un matiz.
> 
> 
> No estamos en USA. No resulta muy convincente que una charo disponga de una arma corta en el chalet. Puede asustar a chavales u otros intrusos poco decididos.
> ...



a ver...que los que entran no es para agredir, si no para robar.-.-..

encierrate en tu habitacion mientras deambulan por la casa con la alarma sonando, la CRA confirmando la intrusion y llamando a la guardia civil.

Cualquier otra cosa, hay que tenerlo muy claro y premeditado


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Nov 2021)

Joder!!! Van a pensar que guardas el oro de Moscú


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (12 Nov 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Estacas puji
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 834357




Hay que poner los clavos un poco mas arriba 
Si los pones abajo solo le joderas un pie.
Si rocias los clavos con mierda tuya mejor. 
Cuanto mas profundo el hoyo mejor. Interesa inutilizar rodilla


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> a ver...que *los que entran no es para agredir, si no para robar*.-.-..
> 
> encierrate en tu habitacion mientras deambulan por la casa con la alarma sonando, la CRA confirmando la intrusion y llamando a la guardia civil.
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa, hay que tenerlo muy claro y premeditado




*Sí es para agredir*, puesto que si fueran a robar viendo a ver qué pillan, se esperarían a que estuvieras ausente.

Si entran -sabiendo que la casa está ocupada- es para hacerte cantar La Traviata y así les desveles todos tus escondrijos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *Sí es para agredir*, puesto que si fueran a robar viendo lo que cae, se esperarían a que estuvieras ausente.
> 
> Si entran -sabiendo que la casa está ocupada- es para hacerte cantar La Traviata y les desveles todos tus escondrijos.



no porque no son tontos. Sin ir mas lejos, no hay mejor medida disuasoria que un cartel de alarma bien visible ya que antes dos casas, se elige la que no tiene cartel de alarma.

Quien se arriega a delinquir no lo hace para agredir, si no para robar. Otra cosa es que la violencia esté implícita en los hechos


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> no porque no son tontos. Sin ir mas lejos, no hay mejor medida disuasoria que un cartel de alarma bien visible ya que antes dos casas, se elige la que no tiene cartel de alarma.
> 
> *Quien se arriega a delinquir no lo hace para agredir, si no para robar*. Otra cosa es que la violencia esté implícita en los hechos




No sabes cómo salir. Me remito al post anterior. SÍ ENTRAN PARA AGREDIR. Lo he explicado.

Además...-otra- ...¿Te refieres a esos cartelitos que la mayoría son falsos o están inactivos?


¿Te crees que los del gremio son gilipollas?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No sabes cómo salir. Me remito al post anterior. SÍ ENTRAN PARA AGREDIR. Lo he explicado.
> 
> Además...-otra- ...¿Te refieres a esos cartelitos que la mayoría son falsos o están inactivos?
> 
> ...



No son gilipollas pero ante dos opciones, eligen la que supone menor riesgo para ellos


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No son gilipollas pero ante dos opciones, *eligen la que supone menor riesgo para ellos*




Me lo pones a huevos...pero ahora no es por ti.

Coincido que todos los cacos buscan la opción más fácil.

Ahora tú eres un caco y vas a entrar a una casa habitada...¿Cuás eliges, la que tiene o no tiene rejas?

¿Habrá que recordar el cuento de Los Tres Cerditos?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Me lo pones a huevos...pero ahora no es por ti.
> 
> Coincido que todos los cacos buscan la opción más fácil.
> 
> Ahora tú eres un caco y vas a entrar a una casa habitada...¿Cuás eliges, la que tiene o no tiene rejas?



ya no se ponen rejas, entro en la que pienso que no hay alarma


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ya no se ponen rejas, entro en la que pienso que no hay alarma




No sé en qué país vivirás...o quizás en La Moraleja.

TODOS los chalets, plantas bajas, pisos (incluso de primera altura)...TIENEN rejas desde que yo tengo sentido.

Digo TODOS. Y no vivo en un barrio de tanos ni yonquis.

El tema ese ya sabido de que antes se dejaban las puertas abiertas y no pasaba nada...es cierto. Pero es que hablamos de hace medio siglo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No sé en qué país vivirás...o quizás en La Moraleja.
> 
> 
> TODOS los chalets, plantas bajas, pisos (incluso de primera altura)...TIENEN rejas desde que yo tengo sentido.
> ...



que no... que no se instalan rejas en ningun chalet/casa unifamiliar. 
que no.

no verás ninguna por ningun lado, al menos de quince años para acá con rejas.

y te lo digo porque es algo en lo que me fijo. ni un solo vecino tenemos rejas en las casas....y han entrado donde más facil y con más tonteria tienen fuera.

sea como sea, en mi casa, entrar, tendrá consecuencias, de una manera u otra.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> que no... que no se instalan rejas en ningun chalet/casa unifamiliar.
> que no.
> 
> no verás ninguna por ningun lado, al menos de quince años para acá con rejas.
> ...




Ciertamente, en primera línea de Benidorm no se ponen rejas. Pero aléjate unos kilómetros y verás.

Insisto...a saber cuál es tu entorno.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

*L Casei Borreguitas
Lonchafinista*


Desde 29 *Jul 2021 *


----------



## alb. (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> -Yo circulo siempre sin cinturón de seguridad.
> 
> -Voy con la moto a 200, sin guantes ni protecciones.
> 
> ...




Pues haces mal... porque no sabes evaluar los riesgos.
Jugar a la ruleta rusa es un error, porque tiene mucho riesgo. Aunque haya tenido la suerte de ganar.
No construir un foso anti osos polares...es un acierto, ya que el riesgo de sufrir un ataque de osos polares es casi inexistente.

España es un pais muy seguro, de los mas seguros del mundo. El riesgo que tengo de sufrir ataques de intrusos es insignificante. No voy a invertir una fortuna, en alocadas e innecesarias medidas de seguridad que solo causas estrés e intranquilidad.

Yo duermo muy tranquilo y feliz sabiendo que la puerta de mi casa esta abierta, mientras otros no duermen acojonados ante la posibilidad de que un grupo organizado de invasores hayan conseguido desactivar las alarmas de segundo perímetro de seguridad y estén escalando la triple alambrada.

Hay que aprender a evaluar los riesgos, y no amargarse la vida para prevenir hechos extremadamente improbables.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Pues haces mal... porque no sabes evaluar los riesgos.
> Jugar a la ruleta rusa es un error, porque tiene mucho riesgo. Aunque haya tenido la suerte de ganar.
> No construir un foso anti osos polares...es un acierto, ya que el riesgo de sufrir un ataque de osos polares es casi inexistente.
> 
> ...




Así que poner unas rejas en las ventanas...es *"invertir una fortuna, en alocadas e innecesarias medidas de seguridad que solo causas estrés e intranquilidad."

"Yo duermo muy tranquilo y feliz sabiendo que la puerta de mi casa esta abierta"*

¿Ves hasta dónde llegas para no asumir la verdad?


----------



## Carles Lòpes (12 Nov 2021)

Y contra un pitbull?


----------



## Burbujo II (12 Nov 2021)

Yakuza dijo:


> Debería llamarse la confiscación masónica de los pueblos de España. Que es lo que eran los liberales de la época.





Yakuza dijo:


> Reportado por payaso.



A veces veo masones.


----------



## alb. (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Así que poner unas rejas en las ventanas...es *"invertir una fortuna, en alocadas e innecesarias medidas de seguridad que solo causas estrés e intranquilidad."
> 
> "Yo duermo muy tranquilo y feliz sabiendo que la puerta de mi casa esta abierta"*
> 
> ¿Ves hasta dónde llegas para no asumir la verdad?



¿Qué verdad?

La verdad es que no hay malvados intrusos interesados en entrar en mi casa. 
La verdad es que el índice de criminalidad es bajísimo.

La verdad es que seria una soberana estupidez fruto de la paranoia, fortificar la casas tomando como modelo las defensas y barreras de los campos de extermino nazis, cuando no hay ninguna amenaza.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Ciertamente, en primera línea de Benidorm no se ponen rejas. Pero aléjate unos kilómetros y verás.
> 
> Insisto...a saber cuál es tu entorno.



un pueblo en Cantabria. Parbayón. Sí, no son casas aisladas pero sí unifamiliares. con parcelas grandes


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> un pueblo en Cantabria. Parbayón. Sí, no son casas aisladas pero sí unifamiliares. con parcelas grandes




JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


¡LO SABÍA!


Gente rural, básicamente, en la que se conocen todos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> ¡LO SABÍA!



el qué? dónde te crees que se producen la mayoría de robos? en los valles pasiegos??


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (12 Nov 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 salida de emergencia del bastión en caso de asalto?

por ejemplo túnel debajo de la propiedad que vaya a un respiradero…


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> ¿Qué verdad?
> 
> *La verdad es que no hay malvados intrusos interesados en entrar en mi casa.*
> 
> ...




Alucino contigo.

-*Sí* hay gente malvada...incluso cerca de ti. Comprendo que no llegues a asimilarlo. Cualquier vecino de los tuyos que se le ha ido la olla y que haya tenido algún roce previo...puede significar tragedia. Es un clásico en los entornos rurales.

-Da igual que seais cuatro gatos y el índice sea bajo. Basta con que te toque a ti y a tu familia.


No espero que seas Descartes, pero tu falta de lógica es apabullante.


----------



## stuka (12 Nov 2021)

Yo te lo cuento, señor septiembre del 2021.

Si se aviene Resident Evil, el señor Randiano los parará con su lógica.

Es un arma imbatible de destrucción masiva.


----------



## viogenes (13 Nov 2021)

Una cosa muy importante es tomar medidas para que la caballería llegue lo antes posible: asegurarse que la guardia civil o la policía municipal si la hay, sepan donde está nuestra casa y como se llega a ella: Si los vemos apatrullando cerca, saludar, presentarse, vivo aquí, y tal y tal... con un poco de mundología se pueden conseguir teléfonos personales. No es lo mismo hablar con una operadora que puede estar en otra provincia y explicarle lo que pasa, que llamar directamente a alguien conocido y decir: "soy el de la casa del portal gris, me han entrado en casa".

Donde vivo, hay tres sitios con el mismo nombre que mi calle. Un día me encontré a un tipo de prosegur, que andaba buscando una casa que supuestamente había activado una alarma. Me dijo que llevaba 10 minutos por la zona, y desde donde salió se tarda mínimo 30 minutos en llegar a mi casa. O sea, alguien estaba pasándolo mal desde hacía 40 minutos como mínimo, en la confianza de que la ayuda iba a llegar inmediatamente.

Mi abuelo tenía un croquis con la forma de llegar a su casa, con instrucciones para abrir las puertas si estaban cerradas, en la máquina de fax.


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Una cosa muy importante es tomar medidas para que la caballería llegue lo antes posible: asegurarse que la guardia civil o la policía municipal si la hay, sepan donde está nuestra casa y como se llega a ella: Si los vemos apatrullando cerca, saludar, presentarse, vivo aquí, y tal y tal... con un poco de mundología se pueden conseguir teléfonos personales. No es lo mismo hablar con una operadora que puede estar en otra provincia y explicarle lo que pasa, que llamar directamente a alguien conocido y decir: "soy el de la casa del portal gris, me han entrado en casa".
> 
> Donde vivo, hay tres sitios con el mismo nombre que mi calle. Un día me encontré a un tipo de prosegur, que andaba buscando una casa que supuestamente había activado una alarma. Me dijo que llevaba 10 minutos por la zona, y desde donde salió se tarda mínimo 30 minutos en llegar a mi casa. O sea, alguien estaba pasándolo mal desde hacía 40 minutos como mínimo, en la confianza de que la ayuda iba a llegar inmediatamente.
> 
> Mi abuelo tenía un croquis con la forma de llegar a su casa, con instrucciones para abrir las puertas si estaban cerradas, en la máquina de fax.




Si vives en una aldea de cien habitantes sí me parece posible. Básicamente porque aunque los lagartos se vendan los ojos van a acabar por conocerte .

Pero eso de sobornar a picoletos con cafés y lamidas de polla para que acudan raudos...no sé yo. Básicamente porque pasan de ti como de la mierda. Todos ellos son de otras provincias, por lo que no esperes que se desangren por alguien como tú.

¿Lo has entendido?


----------



## viogenes (13 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Si vives en una aldea de cien habitantes sí me parece posible. Básicamente porque aunque los lagartos se vendan los ojos van a acabar por conocerte .
> 
> Pero eso de sobornar a picoletos con cafés y lamidas de polla para que acudan raudos...no sé yo. Básicamente porque pasan de ti como de la mierda. Todos ellos son de otras provincias, por lo que no esperes que se desangren por alguien como tú.
> 
> ¿Lo has entendido?



Creo que el que no me ha entendido es Ud. a mi.
Que tenga un buen día


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Creo que el que no me ha entendido es Ud. a mi.
> Que tenga un buen día




Lo he entendido perfectamente.

Estabas hablando de hacerte el simpático y conocido con los lagartos para que te recuerden y auxilien.

Vas listo, tonto el haba.


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

Mientras tanto...el OP que ha parido este hilo sigue desaparecido.

Ha recogido sus laureles como César y da por amortizado su virtual esfuerzo.

Muy propio de él. Yo lo conozco...sólo yo lo conozco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

victormiw dijo:


> Coño es verdad, si tienes doble perímetro y sensores para detectar intrusión en el vallado exterior ¿cómo evitas que cualquier animal ande activando la alamar día sí día también? @AYN RANDiano2 ilústranos.



El sensor discrimina.

Bimestralmente o así un gato genera una falsa alarma


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Mientras tanto...el OP que ha parido este hilo sigue desaparecido.
> 
> Ha recogido sus laureles como César y da por amortizado su virtual esfuerzo.
> 
> Muy propio de él. Yo lo conozco...sólo yo lo conozco.



Quizás usted no me crea, pero tengo vida fuera del floro


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Quizás usted no me crea, pero tengo vida fuera del floro




La prueba de lo que digo es que muchos de mis últimos post son de tu aprobación (te conozco). Pero no das ni un mísero y gratuito thanquito.

Porque te revienta que alguien se exprese mejor que tú. Incluso haciéndolo en tu propio hilo.

Te conozco...tengo una edad. No soy como estos niñatos que se obnubilan con tus linternas.


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

Tú, diosecillo Randiano le has dado un thanks a...a esto. 


¿Vives en un refugio de la selva de Apocalypse Now?



¿Está bien claro que eres un mega-trol?...revestido con un aura falsa de dios impelido por la lógica?


¿Es que no lo ve nadie? Este tío es el caos.


Os vendería por unos cacahuetes y encontraría una lógica ante tal menester.


----------



## stuka (13 Nov 2021)

Carles Lòpes dijo:


> Y contra un pitbull?




Nadie te ha respondido porque es obvio.

Tengas un perro o un león, lo podrán envenenar o matar si está fuera.

Hay que mantenerlo *DENTRO *de la vivienda (por la noche, se entiende)

Si eres un "José Luis Moreno" mafioso y van a por ti, no te va salvar ni Godzilla. Pero si eres una persona "normal" te dará un preaviso y unos minutos valiosos. Si los asaltantes son "normales" saldrán por patas.

Evidentemente...ponte en lugar de los cacos.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> La prueba de lo que digo es que muchos de mis últimos post son de tu aprobación (te conozco). Pero no das ni un mísero y gratuito thanquito.
> 
> Porque te revienta que alguien se exprese mejor que tú. Incluso haciéndolo en tu propio hilo.
> 
> Te conozco...tengo una edad. No soy como estos niñatos que se obnubilan con tus linternas.



Yo tb le he observado. Sigue uno por uno los postulados de la ideología satánica, perfectamente compatible con guardar las formas.


----------



## OYeah (13 Nov 2021)

Por fin otro mensaje con sentido. Porque el hilo no vale una mierda ya.

No se trata de llegar a tanto, pero sí de mostrar cierto desequilibrio que haga que se sepa que si algo pasa no tendrás aprecio por la vida de nadie, ni la tuya propia. Que no tienes límites, que la justicia civilizada no va contigo. Lo que siempre se ha dicho: que todavia eres capaz de hacer uso de la Violencia hasta sus últimas consecuencias, algo que tratan de arrebatarnos desde pequeños en estas sociedades y de lo que se aprovechan los amegos (y los gobiernos)

Eso es muy importante, y por eso la escopeta con cartuchos de sal viene tan bien. Mis vecinos, que les conozco y son normales pero con los huevos en su sitio, de vez en cuando los fines de semana pegan unos cuantos tiros en su parcela para que se entere todo el mundo.

Media hora pegando tiros vale. Y algún detalle de loco de centro de EEUU, algún dibujo raro, y con un par de falsas alarmas que tengas iluminando todo el monte ya no se acerca nadie.


(Yo no he necesitado pegar ningún tiro)


----------



## OYeah (13 Nov 2021)

Estoy pensando que en ese sentido el ser como Randiano es una ventaja: imaginaros, porque les he conocido, a uno de esos que va siempre vestido de ropa militar y cargado de artilugios, un loco de las armas y de la seguridad, siempre de caqui, de camuflaje, trabajando en el terreno. Haciendo dominadas a lo Rambo. No está de más una cinta al pelo mientras se curra en el terreno o se hacen las dominadas.

Ahí no te entran. Importante el ir al pueblo cargado de radios y artilugios de defensa, que vean que estás como un cencerro, que no eres un Rambo, sino un nerd loco peligroso.

Hacer un reconocimiento del terreno a media noche con la linterna potente, por todo el perímetro, también entra dentro de esta paranoia.

Ahi no se acerca NADIE.



(Joder que panzá a reir me estoy pegando: otra idea, detalle importante: LLEVAR GAFAS DE CULO BOTELLA. IR DE RAMBO PERO CON GAFAS DE MIOPE NERD A PUNTO DEL SNAP.)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Estoy pensando que en ese sentido el ser como Randiano es una ventaja: imaginaros, porque les he conocido, a uno de esos que va siempre vestido de ropa militar y cargado de artilugios, un loco de las armas y de la seguridad, siempre de caqui, de camuflaje, trabajando en el terreno. Haciendo dominadas a lo Rambo. No está de más una cinta al pelo mientras se curra en el terreno o se hacen las dominadas.
> 
> Ahí no te entran. Importante el ir al pueblo cargado de radios y artilugios de defensa, que vean que estás como un cencerro, que no eres un Rambo, sino un nerd loco peligroso.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja...en el pueblo tengo cierta fama.

Salir a airsoft uniformado de la cabeza a los pies con Flecktarn o Alpenflage (correajes incluidos) es un puto show.


----------



## alb. (13 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Por fin otro mensaje con sentido. Porque el hilo no vale una mierda ya.
> 
> No se trata de llegar a tanto, pero sí de mostrar cierto desequilibrio que haga que se sepa que si algo pasa no tendrás aprecio por la vida de nadie, ni la tuya propia. Que no tienes límites, que la justicia civilizada no va contigo. Lo que siempre se ha dicho: que todavía eres capaz de hacer uso de la Violencia hasta sus últimas consecuencias, algo que tratan de arrebatarnos desde pequeños en estas sociedades y de lo que se aprovechan los amigos (y los gobiernos)
> 
> ...




No se cual de las propuestas me parecen mas absurda y estúpida.

1-rodear la casa con vallas y alambradas tal campo de exterminio nazi.

2-transmitir entre tus vecinos, amigos y conocidos la idea de que eres un desequilibrado peligroso sin aprecio por la vida..


Pensándolo bien. la segunda es mas nefasta para la salud mental.

Aunque no son incompatibles.. de hecho se refuerzan. Que vid mas feliz y agradable debe ser vivir en un bunker rodeado de una doble valla (retrancada por supuesto),, mientras todo el pueblo te considera un desequilibrado (y seguramente no les falte razón).

Y no creo que se gane en seguridad... los desequilibrados atraen a otros desequilibrados.. Sin duda, conseguirás ahuyentar a la gente normal, pero otros desequilibrados consideraran asaltar tu bunker como un reto.


----------



## OYeah (13 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> No se cual de las propuestas me parecen mas absurda y estúpida.
> 
> 1-rodear la casa con vallas y alambradas tal campo de exterminio nazi.
> 
> ...




Tú ve de "bueno" y "normal" por la vida, que ya verás que bien te va a ir. A los demás déjamos en paz que tenemos experiencia.


----------



## alb. (13 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Tú ve de "bueno" y "normal" por la vida, que ya verás que bien te va a ir. A los demás déjamos en paz que tenemos experiencia.



Claro que me va bien... Como le va bien a la mayor parte de la población que somos "normales" y no desequilibrados paranoicos peligroso " y con experiencia".


----------



## OYeah (13 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Claro que me va bien... Como le va bien a la mayor parte de la población que somos "normales" y no desequilibrados paranoicos peligroso " y con experiencia".




Y una mierda. Un okupa profesional (kinki profesional) pasó por aqui hace unos meses, un año o así, explicando a quién okupaba. En la entrevista por el alquiler ya sabia reconocer a la gente como tú, que era su prioridad: los "legales". Aquellos a los que les ha ido bien en este sistema y están confiados en que el "mundo es bueno". Y que se puede confiar en la Policia, etc...

Sois un caramelo para los espabilados.


----------



## OYeah (13 Nov 2021)

Y paso de discutir tonterias. Siguiente, por favor.


----------



## Billy Ray (13 Nov 2021)

El ejemplo de la RDA no es bueno, són barreras para evitar la salida más que la entrada, como las prisiones ya que esa mierda aberrante de nación era eso, un país cárcel.


----------



## chocalandro (13 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor para el vallado exterior es NO tener los muros en los que puedes apoyar los pies a 1 metro y luego saltar la mini-valla como bien dice @AYN RANDiano2 

Vengo a dar mi aportacion en caso de tener esos muros, como es mi caso. Esos muros exteriores deben tener vegetación con espinas del tipo zarzas para que no puedan saltar y cubriendo el alto de la puerta de acceso a la vivienda. 

Por mi urbanización han entrado en casi todos los chalets, excepto en los que tenemos esto encima de el muro de mierda de un metro en el que se puede apoyar el pie (La foto es random de internet)






Si ademas ya luego dentro tenemos rejas en la primera planta y un par de perimetrales por fuera y una escopeta de caza para los incautos pues es muy dificil que entren y no sean enterrados en el jardin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Nov 2021)

Por cierto AynRandiano ¿qué te parece la filosofía MAKE MY DAY de los usamericanos? Hablé de ello hace poco por aquí:






¿Es cierto que los usamericanos dejan sus puertas abiertas solo por el placer que les produciría que entrara un ladrón y dispararle?


Hay entre los usamericanos rednecks una frase que se usa mucho, "Make my day", que podría pacotraducirse como "Alégrame el día". Creo que la frase es de Clint Eastwood en alguna de sus películas, y básicamente hace referencia a que mucha gente deliberadamente va buscando o provocando situaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto AynRandiano ¿qué te parece la filosofía MAKE MY DAY de los usamericanos? Hablé de ello hace poco por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un disparate.

Antes de lesionar a otro humano hay que hacer todo lo razonable para evitar el trance.

Aunque se lo merezca....


Lo de dejar la puerta abierta además es ponerse en peligro tontamente


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto AynRandiano ¿qué te parece la filosofía MAKE MY DAY de los usamericanos? Hablé de ello hace poco por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un disparate.

Antes de lesionar a otro humano hay que hacer todo lo razonable para evitar el trance.

Aunque se lo merezca....


Lo de dejar la puerta abierta además es ponerse en peligro tontamente


----------



## alb. (13 Nov 2021)

La razón de tanta paranoia, es la dificultad de evaluar los riesgos.

Se tiende a sobreestimar la probabilidad de que ocurran hechos sumamente improbables.
Por eso la gente juega a la lotería primitiva, teniendo " la corazonada" que le va a tocar.

Los padres tienen miedo a que secuestren a sus hijos... cuando eso no curre nunca.
Las mujeres tienen miedo a que las asalten y las violen en la calle... cuando este tipo de crímenes son sumamente raros.

Hay que saber evaluar cual es el riesgo real, si hay razones para tener miedo, o el miedo que sentimos es irracional.

Las medidas tomadas para reducir un miedo irracional, no reducen el miedo lo aumentan.


Una alarma no da tranquilidad, sino que genera mayor sensación irracional de peligro.

Si te encierras en un bunker con una doble alambrada retranqueada, no dormirás mas tranquilo... estarás acogonado. Y el día que un gato haga saltar la alarma te cagaras encima.

Estas medidas, no se toman por precaución, se toma por miedo. Por que sois unos cobardes que no sabéis enfrentaros al miedo, y pensáis equivocadamente que estas medidas os darán tranquilidad. Que con un arma, un muro, una alarma, una alambrada o una trampa para osos vais a sentiros mas seguros.
Os equivocáis, solo es estáis metiendo mas miedo. Mas inseguridades. mas paranoias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Si te encierras en un bunker con una doble alambrada retranqueada, no dormirás mas tranquilo... estarás acogonado. Y el día que un gato haga saltar la alarma te cagaras encima.



Es justo al contrario

Es mi felicidad cuando cierro los 3 anillos de seguridad y activo las alarmas de las particiones 2 y 3. 

Me digo "ya estoy seguro"

El gato que hace saltar la alarma a las 3 de la mañana es la reconfortante constatación de que el sistema funciona

No tengo miedo porque tengo FCSE a 5 minutos, amén de eficaces hierros en mi dormitorio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Has cagado con lo de salir a disparar con una pipa de fogeo, nadie absolutamente nadie que se dedica profesionalmente a la seguridad te va a recomendar enfrentarte a unos ladrones con un arma de fogeo porque el que saldrás perdiendo solo puedes ser tú.
> 
> Si quieres dar el aviso, hazlo con un arma reglamentaria.
> 
> Ah y sí y un par de perros como te han recomendado es mano de santo



No he dicho nada de salir.

Mi idea es dispararla por la ventana del cuarto seguro


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Por fin otro mensaje con sentido. Porque el hilo no vale una mierda ya.
> 
> No se trata de llegar a tanto, pero sí de mostrar cierto desequilibrio que haga que se sepa que si algo pasa no tendrás aprecio por la vida de nadie, ni la tuya propia. Que no tienes límites, que la justicia civilizada no va contigo. Lo que siempre se ha dicho: que todavia eres capaz de hacer uso de la Violencia hasta sus últimas consecuencias, algo que tratan de arrebatarnos desde pequeños en estas sociedades y de lo que se aprovechan los amegos (y los gobiernos)
> 
> ...




No había visto esto.


_"los fines de semana pegan unos cuantos tiros en su parcela para que se entere todo el mundo.

Media hora pegando tiros vale."_

Alucino. Media hora pegando escopetazos junto a tu parcela...¿Pero dónde hostias vives tú?

Esta gente son unos gentlemen comparados con tus vecinos:



Tu entorno me recuerda a estas pelis:


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No había visto esto.
> 
> 
> _"los fines de semana pegan unos cuantos tiros en su parcela para que se entere todo el mundo.
> ...





Piérdete, este hilo no es el tuyo. No dices más que tonterias.


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Estoy pensando que en ese sentido el ser como Randiano es una ventaja: imaginaros, porque les he conocido, a uno de esos que va siempre vestido de ropa militar y cargado de artilugios, un loco de las armas y de la seguridad, siempre de caqui, de camuflaje, trabajando en el terreno. Haciendo dominadas a lo Rambo. No está de más una cinta al pelo mientras se curra en el terreno o se hacen las dominadas.
> 
> Ahí no te entran. Importante el ir al pueblo cargado de radios y artilugios de defensa, que vean que estás como un cencerro, que no eres un Rambo, sino un nerd loco peligroso.
> 
> ...




...Pero...pero...¿Tú sabes lo que es una urbanización "normal"?


Ya lo entiendo, has estado todo el tiempo troleando.


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> ...Pero...pero...¿Tú sabes lo que es una urbanización "normal"?
> 
> 
> Ya lo entiendo, has estado todo el tiempo troleando.




Que te calles la puta boca que este hilo no es para tí. Largo.


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No… si el caso es discutir…
> 
> Tú mismo reconoces que esperar que a suene la alarma del salón es una gilipollez.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> A ver si leemos un poquito: he dicho en mi primer post que las rejas deben tener cerradura para escapar en caso de incendio.





stuka dijo:


> Qué cansinos sois...y más sabiendo lo que hay en Hispanistán, teniendo multitud de ejemplos recientes.
> 
> -Una escopeta te conduce a la ruina familiar y a la cárcel.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> -Yo circulo siempre sin cinturón de seguridad.
> 
> -Voy con la moto a 200, sin guantes ni protecciones.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> Vamos a seguir discutiendo un poquito más...
> 
> Si te han entrado uno o dós pájaros...NO SABRÁS cuántos primos están esperando con la fragoneta en los alrededores. De hecho, lo normal es que se quede alguien de vigía.
> 
> Y aunque no haya ningún primo afuera de modo físico...nunca podrás asegurar que no han comentado previamente con familiares o compinches su próximo golpe.





stuka dijo:


> Sí, pero...un matiz.
> 
> 
> No estamos en USA. No resulta muy convincente que una charo de Albacete disponga de una arma corta en el chalet. Puede asustar a chavales u otros intrusos poco decididos.
> ...





stuka dijo:


> *Sí es para agredir*, puesto que si fueran a robar viendo a ver qué pillan, se esperarían a que estuvieras ausente.
> 
> Si entran -sabiendo que la casa está ocupada- es para hacerte cantar La Traviata y así les desveles todos tus escondrijos.





stuka dijo:


> No sabes cómo salir. Me remito al post anterior. SÍ ENTRAN PARA AGREDIR. Lo he explicado.
> 
> Además...-otra- ...¿Te refieres a esos cartelitos que la mayoría son falsos o están inactivos?
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> Me lo pones a huevos...pero ahora no es por ti.
> 
> Coincido que todos los cacos buscan la opción más fácil.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> No sé en qué país vivirás...o quizás en La Moraleja.
> 
> TODOS los chalets, plantas bajas, pisos (incluso de primera altura)...TIENEN rejas desde que yo tengo sentido.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> Ciertamente, en primera línea de Benidorm no se ponen rejas. Pero aléjate unos kilómetros y verás.
> 
> Insisto...a saber cuál es tu entorno.





stuka dijo:


> Así que poner unas rejas en las ventanas...es *"invertir una fortuna, en alocadas e innecesarias medidas de seguridad que solo causas estrés e intranquilidad."
> 
> "Yo duermo muy tranquilo y feliz sabiendo que la puerta de mi casa esta abierta"*
> 
> ¿Ves hasta dónde llegas para no asumir la verdad?





stuka dijo:


> Alucino contigo.
> 
> -*Sí* hay gente malvada...incluso cerca de ti. Comprendo que no llegues a asimilarlo. Cualquier vecino de los tuyos que se le ha ido la olla y que haya tenido algún roce previo...puede significar tragedia. Es un clásico en los entornos rurales.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> Nadie te ha respondido porque es obvio.
> 
> Tengas un perro o un león, lo podrán envenenar o matar si está fuera.
> 
> ...









OYeah dijo:


> Piérdete, este hilo no es el tuyo. No dices más que tonterias.




¿"*Tonterías*" dices? Te darías con un canto en los dientes si tu cerebro pudiera expresar tal sentido común.


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Que te calles la puta boca que este hilo no es para tí. Largo.




Quizás en tu..."urbanización" se prodiguen estos modos.

En la mía, no.

Tú sí que tienes que irte a cagar, trol descerebrado y maleducado.


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Quizás en tu..."urbanización" se prodiguen estos modos.
> 
> En la mía, no.
> 
> Tú sí que tienes que irte a cagar, trol descerebrado y maleducado.




Que te calles, maricón educado. Tú te vas de casa y dejas el perro dentro encerrado, y las rejas te servirán de mucho desde el trabajo. Gilipollas, largo.


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Que te calles, maricón educado. *Tú te vas de casa y dejas el perro dentro encerrado*, y las rejas te servirán de mucho desde el trabajo. Gilipollas, largo.




JAJAJA...Que no, gilipollón, que no me voy.

Pero mira, vuelves a no leer lo que yo he escrito, ya lo has hecho antes. Para que de des cuenta de cómo está tu cerebrito:



stuka dijo:


> Nadie te ha respondido porque es obvio.
> 
> Tengas un perro o un león, lo podrán envenenar o matar si está fuera.
> 
> ...




En realidad das un poco de miedo. Eres de esos mierda escombro con muchas deficiencias en su interior que hacen de ti una bomba andante en el peor momento.


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> JAJAJA...Que no, gilipollón, que no me voy.
> 
> Pero mira, vuelves a no leer lo que yo he escrito, ya lo has hecho antes. Para que de des cuenta de cómo está tu cerebrito:
> 
> ...




Es decir, debes dejar el perro fuera cuando no estás en casa, que es cuando es más probable que entren los ladrones.

Al ignore de cabeza. Aclaro: por gilipollas, no es nada personal.


----------



## stuka (14 Nov 2021)

JAJAJAJA...El tarado Rambo me ha ignorado. Lo que yo digo, una bomba andante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

McRotor dijo:


> Le estas dando duro al AoE4 y te viniste arriba no?



Que es eso?


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

Interesante. El tema de esas armas está muy avanzado en USA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

Bertan 18 - Bertan 18 Fortificaciones en Gipuzkoa: siglos XVI-XIX. Capítulo 17: Las nuevas técnicas artilleras y de fortificación en el siglo XIX



142 

Refosete


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

Airguns maximum power, BSA, Norica, Comet, Gamo etc ..







www.aceros-de-hispania.com


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

Pistola PCP Onix Comando 5.5


Compra ya tu Pistola PCP Onix Comando 5.5 al mejor precio del mercado, asegurado. ⚡Envío gratuito en toda la península.




www.blackrecon.com


----------



## OYeah (14 Nov 2021)

Pero aqui vuelvo a poner la que más me convence. Parte del proyecto: "Pistolas de Sal para una Casa Segura".









Pistola no letal con proyectiles de “sal y pimienta” - Mundo Armas


Un proyecto llamado SALT-A Safe Gun for a Safe Home (pistola de sal segura para un hogar seguro) ha iniciado una campaña en la plataforma de Crowdfunding, Indiegogo. Como es sabido, esta firma se dedica a publicar en internet proyectos de particulare




www.armas.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Los volumétricos son una mierda, fáciles de sortear y aparte si no van cableados con un inhibidor de 5€ se funan. Hay que pillar barreras infrarrojas cableadas o el cablecito este que tienen en las vallas de aeropuertos y bases militares que cuando se menea un poco la valla salta detectando a cualquier intruso. Todo cableado, porque sino te entran hasta la cocina, los volumétricos salvo que sean de alto nivel (antienmascaramiento y tal) y en sitios de paso obligado mejor no ponerlos. Y aún así basta con hacer un sabotaje y hacer el asalto entre el sabotaje y la reposición, aunque si no tienes mucha pasta o alguien que te tenga la suficiente manía nadie se va a calentar la cabeza en hacer un asalto de formas tan enrevesadas y profesionales.
> Por cierto, si quieres aprender de verdad seguridad física y contramedidas electrónicas nada de internet, trata de pintar el metro de Madrid, una vez hayas pintado sin que te cacen en todos los sacos y cocheras, felicidades, oficialmente serás experto en la materia.



Sabía que iba a aprender cosas de las respuestas a este hilo


----------



## alb. (14 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es justo al contrario
> 
> Es mi felicidad cuando cierro los 3 anillos de seguridad y activo las alarmas de las particiones 2 y 3.
> 
> ...




Y la felicidad de los fumadores es fumarse un cigarrito.
Por un momento calman el mono de nicotina, y dejan de sentir la ansiedad que les produce la falta de nicotina, y e sienten bien
Pero los que no fumamos nos sentimos así de bien siempre.

Al poner la alarma, por un instante el miedo desaparece y te sientes seguro. Yo me siento así las 24 horas del día los 365 días del año, nunca tengo miedo. No necesito calmar mi ansiedad y miedo tomando estas medidas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Y la felicidad de los fumadores es fumarse un cigarrito.
> Por un momento calman el mono de nicotina, y dejan de sentir la ansiedad que les produce la falta de nicotina, y e sienten bien
> Pero los que no fumamos nos sentimos así de bien siempre.
> 
> Al poner la alarma, por un instante el miedo desaparece y te sientes seguro. Yo me siento así las 24 horas del día los 365 días del año, nunca tengo miedo. No necesito calmar mi ansiedad y miedo tomando estas medidas.



Si fuese así entraría en pánico o intranquilidad al pernoctar en hoteles.

No es así. Duermo como un lirón sin mis seguridades.


----------



## Larata (15 Nov 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo mejor es poner un aparato de estos en la valla interior. Mano de santo:



¿Qué coño es eso?


----------



## kenny220 (15 Nov 2021)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Qué coño es eso?



los alemanes del este los ponian en el muro ese que tenian para no ser invadidos por el oeste









SM-70 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2021)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Qué coño es eso?








OBJETO-SÍNTESIS DE UN SISTEMA: SM-70. El arma para matar automáticamente a quienes querían huir de l


En 1970 la Alemania Comunista comenzó a desplegar este extraño y siniestro dispositivo que parece sacado de una novela de Kafka: SM-70 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Las "pistolas" * estaban montadas con los cables de activación hacia la Alemania Comunista: (Foto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Yakuza (15 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> La razón de tanta paranoia, es la dificultad de evaluar los riesgos.
> 
> Se tiende a sobreestimar la probabilidad de que ocurran hechos sumamente improbables.
> Por eso la gente juega a la lotería primitiva, teniendo " la corazonada" que le va a tocar.
> ...



Pues debo yo tener toda la puta mala suerte del mundo porque el coche me lo han abierto cuatro veces en lugares distantes entre sí, y a mí casa han entrado una vez, a casa di madre dos veces, en casa de un amigo otra vez, y otra vez más en casa de otro amigo. Para ser hechos improbables...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Nov 2021)

He sabido por prensa de asalta chalets que saben del tiempo de respuesta de la GC.

Asaltan chalets con alarma y se marchan antes de que llegue la GC.


----------



## alb. (16 Nov 2021)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues debo yo tener toda la puta mala suerte del mundo porque el coche me lo han abierto cuatro veces en lugares distantes entre sí, y a mí casa han entrado una vez, a casa di madre dos veces, en casa de un amigo otra vez, y otra vez más en casa de otro amigo. Para ser hechos improbables...



A todo el mundo les han robado , asaltado, violado cienes y cienes de veces... pero luego vas a las estadistica y dicen otras cosas


----------



## visaman (16 Nov 2021)

que opinas del uso de cañones de pvc de patatas como medida disuasoria no letal? por cierto el arduino da par a programarse en un misil casero?


----------



## Yakuza (16 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> A todo el mundo les han robado , asaltado, violado cienes y cienes de veces... pero luego vas a las estadistica y dicen otras cosas



Se deduce entonces que las estadísticas son falsas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> A todo el mundo les han robado , asaltado, violado cienes y cienes de veces... pero luego vas a las estadistica y dicen otras cosas



Le desmentiré en hilo probándole que a lo largo de su vida estadísticamente alguien intentará entrar en su casa.


----------



## alb. (17 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le desmentiré en hilo probándole que a lo largo de su vida estadísticamente alguien intentará entrar en su casa.



Suerte...


----------



## victormiw (17 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> A todo el mundo les han robado , asaltado, violado cienes y cienes de veces... pero luego vas a las estadistica y dicen otras cosas



En mi casa por ejemplo es altamente improbable que nadie entre, pero entiendo que un rico que viva en su chaletazo en una urbanización un poco aislada tiene más riesgo porque es ahí donde se concentran estos casos. Si la urbanización tiene seguridad privada es otra cosa, pero entonces ya estan poniendo medidas de seguridad, aunque sean colectivas.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Nov 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 ¿hay hilo para protección física y electrónica de pisos?


----------



## Leunam (17 Nov 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 ¿hay hilo para protección física y electrónica de pisos?



Que yo haya visto, prefiere casa, pero siempre se pueden sacar ideas:





__





Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p


He escrito ya un hilo explicando como las energías renovables e Internet a mi juicio han desvalorizado los pisos frente a las casas: Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Nov 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 ¿hay hilo para protección física y electrónica de pisos?



Post 1, enlace


----------



## autsaider (21 Nov 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 

Resulta que hay libros expresamente sobre el asunto de la seguridad en viviendas. Por ejemplo: EVITAR EL ROBO: Consejos de Seguridad para el Hogar y Empresas Familiares: [Cómo Implementar Tu Plan de Protección del Hogar o Negocio Propio] eBook : Muñoz Martínez, Ricardo, Gúzman, Ulrico Muñoz, Ríos, Jon R. Muñoz, Perez, Jonas: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

Me gustaría saber cuales son los libros que tú recomiendas. Y a ser posible en formato kindle.


----------



## burbujus (21 Nov 2021)

Estaba inventado: la domus romana,atrium, impluvium, huerto interior, muros de 1 metro, sin ventanas exteriores...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Nov 2021)

Unos 100.000 robos al año para 25 millones de viviendas:









La Moncloa. 13/06/2019. El parque de viviendas en 2018 fue de 25.712.744, con una variación anual del 0,3% [Prensa/Actualidad]


jueves, 13 de junio de 2019. Según los datos de la Estadística del parque de viviendas en España publicada por el Ministerio de Fomento, la estimación en 2018 fue de 25.712.744 viviendas.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es













Las cifras de robos en viviendas en España - BucofiGrup


Los robos de viviendas en España son uno de los crímenes más comunes en nuestro país, concentrando casi el 15% de las infracciones penales graves. Estos datos




www.bucofigrup.com





Luego en 100 años se han robado sobre el 40% de las viviendas.

Sobre 4% de riesgo cada 10% añis

A mí no me parece un riesgo bajo.

Y si roban con moradores dentro las consecuencias son imprevisibles


----------



## morel (22 Nov 2021)

Muy buen hilo


----------



## OYeah (22 Nov 2021)

No lo voy ni a discutir. 

Tú ve de discreto aislado y callado que verás la que te van a gastar.

De esto solo se salvan los que tienen una fuerte relacion social con los vecinos o quien va de loco peligroso. Los normales "autistas" del estilo del foro se les meten hasta en la cocina.


----------



## alb. (22 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Unos 100.000 robos al año para 25 millones de viviendas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la noticia que enlazas. "Además, otro dato importante es que el importe medio robado es de 1.494€. "

Tienes un 4% de perder 1494€ en 10 años. Te gastaras varias veces más en dispositivos electrónicos. Alambradas, doble barreras retrancadas. Alarmas etc. Que tampoco es seguro que vayan a evitar el robo... Es más puede, puede que lo provoque.


Las consecuencias de que el robo con los moradores dentro no son impresibles. Mira las estadísticas y verás que los casos son muy poco frecuentes. Sobretodo si no eres José Luis Moreno.
Si no eres alguien que tenga mucha pasta que se pueda sacar a hostias. No van a entrar a robarte cuando estás dentro. A no ser que sean extremadamente gilipollas ... Que también hay casos...pero son pocos.


----------



## alas97 (23 Nov 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Primero leo y después comento
> 
> 
> La Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo... ESO ES LO QUE DICE LA PROPAGANDA OFICIAL.
> ...



+10.

Ha explicado con lujos de detalle el verdadero robo en España.


----------



## SPQR (23 Nov 2021)

Mi sueño sería construirme una.



burbujus dijo:


> Estaba inventado: la domus romana,atrium, impluvium, huerto interior, muros de 1 metro, sin ventanas exteriores...
> Ver archivo adjunto 844470
> Ver archivo adjunto 844471
> Ver archivo adjunto 844472


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Resulta que hay libros expresamente sobre el asunto de la seguridad en viviendas. Por ejemplo: EVITAR EL ROBO: Consejos de Seguridad para el Hogar y Empresas Familiares: [Cómo Implementar Tu Plan de Protección del Hogar o Negocio Propio] eBook : Muñoz Martínez, Ricardo, Gúzman, Ulrico Muñoz, Ríos, Jon R. Muñoz, Perez, Jonas: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuales son los libros que tú recomiendas. Y a ser posible en formato kindle.



Soy totalmente autodidacta.

LO que presento lo he ido deduciendo yo aplicando lo que sé de tecnología militar y policial (la RDA)


----------



## Covaleda (24 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las casas-torre que usted enlaza NO HAN SIDO *DESMOCHADAS*. La que yo presento sí, ya que fue de banderías vascas (o vascongadas, lo vasco propiamente es lo navarro):
> 
> _así como el derribo de sus casas torres o el* desmochado* de las mismas_
> 
> ...



Solo un apunte. Hay literalmente decenas de castillos y torres señoriales por toda Castilla desmochados. No es ni muchísimo menos exclusivo de lo que luego conocimos como Vascongadas.
La _moda_ la impulsó Isabel y sus descendientes Carlos y Felipe también fueron aficionados. A todo noble que se pasara de la raya, desmoche o incluso en casos extremos destrucción de la fortaleza.








Cáceres, la ciudad de las torres "desmochadas" - Noticias de enfermería y salud


ANA MUÑOZ (Cáceres).- A grandes problemas, grandes soluciones. Eso debió de pensar la reina Isabel la Católica cuando, en 1476, ordenó mediante un edicto desmochar casi todas las torres de los palacios de Cáceres; esto es, quitar todas sus almenas. El objetivo era evitar las constantes disputas...




diarioenfermero.es


----------



## Covaleda (24 Nov 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> los alemanes del este los ponian en el muro ese que tenian para no ser invadidos por el oeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la wiki que enlazas dicen que los ponían para que no se les escapara la población (como todo por otra parte en esa frontera).
No es lo mismo.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Nov 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> En la wiki que enlazas dicen que los ponían para que no se les escapara la población (como todo por otra parte en esa frontera).
> No es lo mismo.



Eso fabricaban, producían. 

Ahora aquí fabricamos succionadores de clitoris, esos caza personas que querían huir del paraiso


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2021)

alb. dijo:


> Tienes un 4% de perder 1494€ en 10 años. Te gastaras varias veces más en dispositivos electrónicos. Alambradas, doble barreras retrancadas. Alarmas etc. Que tampoco es seguro que vayan a evitar el robo... Es más puede, puede que lo provoque.



¿Cómo va a "provocar un robo" la seguridad?

¿Cierra usted la puerta de su casa o la deja abierta?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a "provocar un robo" la seguridad?
> 
> ¿Cierra usted la puerta de su casa o la deja abierta?



Si cierra usted la puerta de su casa indica que tiene cosas de valor, ¿no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2022)

bunker madmaxista


Lo primero aclarar términos para no confundir a la gente. Esto no es una casa donde vayas a pasar meses o años. Es un zulo donde vas a pasar 15 días o 1 mes que es lo que va a tardar en pasar la horda saqueadora de las ciudades en pasar por la zona. Ese zulo tiene que tener unas características...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barspin (6 Ene 2022)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Los volumétricos son una mierda, fáciles de sortear y aparte si no van cableados con un inhibidor de 5€ se funan. Hay que pillar barreras infrarrojas cableadas o el cablecito este que tienen en las vallas de aeropuertos y bases militares que cuando se menea un poco la valla salta detectando a cualquier intruso. Todo cableado, porque sino te entran hasta la cocina, los volumétricos salvo que sean de alto nivel (antienmascaramiento y tal) y en sitios de paso obligado mejor no ponerlos. Y aún así basta con hacer un sabotaje y hacer el asalto entre el sabotaje y la reposición, aunque si no tienes mucha pasta o alguien que te tenga la suficiente manía nadie se va a calentar la cabeza en hacer un asalto de formas tan enrevesadas y profesionales.
> Por cierto, si quieres aprender de verdad seguridad física y contramedidas electrónicas nada de internet, trata de pintar el metro de Madrid, una vez hayas pintado sin que te cacen en todos los sacos y cocheras, felicidades, oficialmente serás experto en la materia.




Siempre me quedará esa espinita, pero han pasado ya algunas multas por mis manos de otros artistas. Ya sólo leerlas acojona.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El tema de la FORTIFICACIÓN DE VIVIENDAS AISLADAS da para hilo.



Hay hilo?


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Hay hilo?



sip, de @AYN RANDiano2 la teoria es doble ciere que no te tape visión, luego post 2,3,4,5,6,7,8. . . .





Manual protección física+electrónica de VIVIENDAS AISLADAS (NO pisos) en entornos NO y SÍ MadMaxistas|DOBLE PERÍMETRO+BASTIÓN, RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO


Escribo este hilo para desahogarme ante las "atrocidades" de seguridad que veo en vivienda aislada y -espero- enseñar (y aprender) conceptos útiles de seguridad. Este hilo NO es para seguridad en pisos, es exclusivamente para seguridad en viviendas aisladas tipo Chalet o incluso adosados. El...




www.burbuja.info




Y está facil de buscar que estás hecho un vago tu post es el #245, en el #243 tienes link de* AYN RANDiano2 *a un hilo donde el #14 (primera pagina) es de este mismo forero, enlazando a su hilo, así lo encontré yo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Ene 2022)

Si es electrónico ...piloteo un dron hasta dentro ..hackeo el sistema ...ya no hay seguridad y entro ....se complica si hay alambrado y demás ...pero si no ...y es la típica cada digital de seguridad ..se entra ..aparte sería un reto .


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Si es electrónico ...piloteo un dron hasta dentro ..hackeo el sistema ...ya no hay seguridad y entro ....se complica si hay alambrado y demás ...pero si no ...y es la típica cada digital de seguridad ..se entra ..aparte sería un reto .



"_La mejor protección que tiene un hombre son sus puños."_

Liberty for all


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> sip, de @AYN RANDiano2 la teoria es doble ciere que no te tape visión, luego post 2,3,4,5,6,7,8. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tus indicaciones me han traído de vuelta a este hilo. Yo busco el de fortificación de viviendas aisladas...


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Tus indicaciones me han traído de vuelta a este hilo. Yo busco el de fortificación de viviendas aisladas...



Pues es cierto, menuda metedura de pata, ni idea del hilo que hablas, si encuentras avisa.
¿Es de AYN RANDiano2?






Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p


He escrito ya un hilo explicando como las energías renovables e Internet a mi juicio han desvalorizado los pisos frente a las casas: Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Leunam (21 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pues es cierto, menuda metedura de pata, ni idea del hilo que hablas, si encuentras avisa.
> ¿Es de AYN RANDiano2?



Este en el que estáis es el hilo.


----------



## Fondomarino (21 Ene 2022)

La discreción con nuestro sistema de defensa es importante.

Cuando viene tu cuñado y pregunta para qué son las vallas perimetrales: "Para los perros”.

Cuando vuelve y no hay perros: " A X le diagnosticaron una alergia" o "Los perros murieron y lo pasé tan mal, que ya no quiero más perros”. Pensará que eres tonto (Ya lo pensaba antes), pero un tonto seguro.


----------



## OYeah (21 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Si es electrónico ...piloteo un dron hasta dentro ..hackeo el sistema ...ya no hay seguridad y entro ....se complica si hay alambrado y demás ...pero si no ...y es la típica cada digital de seguridad ..se entra ..aparte sería un reto .




Lo electrónico no vale para nada.

Hacedme caso, valla alta de cipreses o jungla de rosales, que se lo tengan que currar con motosierra, y ya te has quitado el problema. Pero la gente es tan pija que quiere los cipreses cortaditos bien bajitos.

El resto es ya solo las puertas. Alarmas cableadas y arreando.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pues es cierto, menuda metedura de pata, ni idea del hilo que hablas, si encuentras avisa.
> ¿Es de AYN RANDiano2?
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero no lo ha debido de escribir aún @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Esta es la mejor medida electrónica:






Cercas eléctricas







www.merneko.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fondomarino (21 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo electrónico no vale para nada.
> 
> Hacedme caso, valla alta de cipreses o jungla de rosales, que se lo tengan que currar con motosierra, y ya te has quitado el problema. Pero la gente es tan pija que quiere los cipreses cortaditos bien bajitos.
> 
> El resto es ya solo las puertas. Alarmas cableadas y arreando.



Si en tu zona pueden crecer los cactus, plantar cactus alrededor de toda la valla para que caigan en ellos cuando salten. 

Preferiblemente, una especie que tenga las espinas grandes.

Van a estar entretenidos quitándose las espinas, y, si le queda alguna dentro, es una prueba de que entraron en tu propiedad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Feb 2022)

Principio del eslabón más débil

Cada perímetro es tan fuerte como su punto más débil.

Por lo tanto es absurdo poner una puerta acorazada nivel IV en un chalet si las ventanas no tienen el mismo grado de protección.

La puerta del chalet sólo debe tener la misma dificultad de violación que las ventanas. Que tenga más es despilfarrar recursos.

Igualmente es absurdo poner una cerradura de alta seguridad en un cierre perimetral de simple alambre...o al revés, una cerradura sencilla de 15 euros si el cierre perimetral es de alta seguridad.

Cada perímetro concéntrico debe tener un nivel homogéneo de seguridad.

En mi casa no me preocupé de poner candados de alta seguridad en el cierre perimetral hasta que subí el nivel de este.

En mi chalet no pongo puerta acorazada porque las ventanas no tienen ese nivel de resistencia.

Puede estar justificado dificultar la SALIDA de la finca:


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Mar 2022)

__





Vuestra red flag para salir de España en caso de guerra convencional.


Mi red flag en relación a una guerra convencional: Invasión de Austria o Alemania por Rusia o bombardeo de cualquier país de la UE. Saldría hacia Sudamérica / Sudeste asiático en avión o hacia África en vehículo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ray merryman (4 Mar 2022)

Cerca de donde paso para ir a currar hay una urbanización llena de las típicas "vallas" de metro y medio que las salta hasta un gordo de las harinas y de repente en el siguiente chalet uno con una valla de ciprés de casi tres metros y pico y más de un metro de ancha.
Cada vez que la veo pienso lo difícil que es de saltar o atravesar (con sigilo claro está) sin embargo las otras son una mierda.


----------



## Felson (4 Mar 2022)

Complementariamente, también habría que protegerse mentalmente. Dado que en tal situación no habría electricidad ni cosas así, sugiero autoproveerse de lo necesario para sobrevivir, como un buen temazo... y sin electricidad ni mandangas de esas:



La humanidad tiene una oportunidad si puede escuchar a ACDC sin un enchufe cerca. Loado sea quién sea o se lo merezca. Me cag...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2022)

Asalto a una casa grabado en Cantabria, dizque la región más segura de España. Caso para AynRandiano


Randy, a ver qué opinas... La gente en la zona está acojonada. https://www.eldiariomontanes.es/cantabria/robo-nueva-montana-20220411105217-video.html?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.eldiariomontanes.es%2Fsantander%2Fcacos-accion-nueva-20220411111800-nt.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Abr 2022)

__





Piratas plagiadores... Se convoca a los guitarristas.


A ver si alguno de vosotros me puede decir si no le parece que un famoso tema, acaso el más conocido, de un grupo de la Piratosfera se inspiró en este pasaje de Sabicas para la composición, tomar las primeras frases a partir del minuto que pongo (lo creo haber descubierto de casualidad, que lo...




www.burbuja.info







Felson dijo:


> Complementariamente, también habría que protegerse mentalmente. Dado que en tal situación no habría electricidad ni cosas así, sugiero autoproveerse de lo necesario para sobrevivir, como un buen temazo... y sin electricidad ni mandangas de esas:
> 
> 
> 
> La humanidad tiene una oportunidad si puede escuchar a ACDC sin un enchufe cerca. Loado sea quién sea o se lo merezca. Me cag...


----------



## Rocker (13 Abr 2022)

Me voy a guardar el hilo, esta información la verdad es que sólo es encontrable en algún libro y tú la estás dando gratis. Has trabajado en algo de seguridad o siempre has estado muy preocupado por la seguridad? La leche, la verdad es que es el tipo de seguridad que quiero poner cuando compre la casa, seguridad antes que privacidad por supuesto, está todo bien pensado, es evidente que siempre se puede adaptar la seguridad a cualquier casa, aunque no sea obra nueva.


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Abr 2022)

Se me ocurre el poner un sistema que a la vez que suena la alarma del perímetro, rocie al intruso con líquido con tinte, spray de pimienta o algún otro producto dependiendo de las circustancias...


----------



## OBDC (16 Abr 2022)

Pon el culo de una vez, así te tienden un puente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fukuoka San (16 Abr 2022)

Es libre de dejar su puerta abierta si así lo desea.


----------



## Lord Osis (16 Abr 2022)

Cuando os hayáis dejado 30.000 euros en chorradas varías vereis que risas cuando os esperen a que estéis entrando en el chalet para asaltaros. Al menos será menos dinero que se llevarán porque ya os los habréis gastado.

SIEMPRE SIEMPRE SIEMPRE TENDRÉIS ALGÚN PUNTO DÉBIL.

El truco está en tener puntos débiles evidentes por donde encauzar un ataque, lo que viene siendo un HONEYPOT.

Si luego tengo tiempo y me sale de los huevos os desmonto el hilo de Ayn Randiano y os enseño como podéis tener un sistema mas seguro por el mismo precio que el de vuestro vecino mas un extra.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Abr 2022)

Interesante:








¿Qué arbustos espinosos plantar? 2022 - Jardín Web


Cobertura para el placer de los sentidos, útil para animales en busca de alimento o simplemente para estructurar el jardín ...La tipos de setos son de




www.jardinweb.es












Elección de seto espinoso, defensivo con espinas







archivo.infojardin.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2022)

Casa de los padres del sospechoso del caso Esther López:















La prueba definitiva de que Esther López estuvo en casa de Óscar la madrugada que falleció


El teléfono de Esther López estuvo toda la noche en casa de Óscar conectado a la wifi de un vecino. Es uno de los indicios que tendrá sobre la mesa




www.telecinco.es





Juego foril:

¿Cuántos disparates de seguridad véis en esta foto?


----------



## TexNolan (29 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Casa de los padres del sospechoso del caso Esther López:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valla fácilmente saltable.
cerradura de mierda en la puerta de entrada.
No hay retranqueo de ningún tipo.
No hay camaras ni alarmas.
No hay luces que apunten hacia fuera con sensor de movimiento.
No hay rejas en las ventanas.

Asi, para empezar.


----------



## skan (30 Abr 2022)

En España si alguien sale herido o muerto por culpa de una de esas vallas, aunque viniese a matarte, vas a la cárcel.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Valla fácilmente saltable.
> cerradura de mierda en la puerta de entrada.
> No hay retranqueo de ningún tipo.
> No hay camaras ni alarmas.
> ...



Muy bien.

Es que han añadido un ESCALÓN para poder saltar más cómodamente el muro de mampostería


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2022)

Cuando os hayáis dejado 30.000 euros en chorradas varías vereis que risas cuando os esperen a que estéis entrando en el chalet para asaltaros

Ese es precisamente el punto en el que tengo máximo cuidado.


----------



## danilovix (9 May 2022)

Un seto informal de esto












Gleditsia triacanthos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Como barrera intermedia en el interior de la finca estarían bien unas barras de 3 m. de altura


----------



## Leunam (9 May 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Un seto informal de esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052418
> 
> ...



Unos inocentes y productivos naranjos, ese es de mi jardín, da frutos y unas espinas quee se clavan pero bien...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ago 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Un seto informal de esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052418
> 
> ...



Bonitas, pero las veo muy forzables con un gato


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2022)

skan dijo:


> En España si alguien sale herido o muerto por culpa de una de esas vallas, aunque viniese a matarte, vas a la cárcel.



¿De qué vallas habla usted?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cuando os hayáis dejado 30.000 euros en chorradas varías vereis que risas cuando os esperen a que estéis entrando en el chalet para asaltaros



Si alguien "espera" se le ve, de lejos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2022)

Atan y golpean a un hombre de 89 años en su caserío de Zamudio (Bizkaia) para robarle


Dos individuos con la cara cubierta le pegaron puñetazos y amenazaron con un cuchillo para que les dijera dónde guardaba el dinero https://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/atan-golpean-hombre-20221126222406-nt.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Burbujarras (26 Nov 2022)

skan dijo:


> En España si alguien sale herido o muerto por culpa de una de esas vallas, aunque viniese a matarte, vas a la cárcel.



Y bien merecido. O te vas a creer que los puritanos paranoicos usanos que inspiran el jilo son la norma.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Nov 2022)

skan dijo:


> En España si alguien sale herido o muerto por culpa de una de esas vallas, aunque viniese a matarte, vas a la cárcel.



De la cárcel se sale. Del cementerio no...

Cuando uno se prepara para defenderse debe prepararse hasta para defenderse de la Policía.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2022)

Han intentado entrar en mi finca.

No han pasado ni de la valla perimetral.

El montaje a ras del metal sobre manposteria y la betafence de gama alta que me molesté en comprar han funcionado.

Misión cumplida. 

Voy a reforzar los barrotes...seguiré informando, hay barrotes Abus telescópicos que puede montar uno mismo.


----------



## unaburbu (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Han intentado entrar en mi finca.
> 
> No han pasado ni de la valla perimetral.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena.
¿Finca urbana o finca rústica?
He vallado este año la finca rústica (ya he empezado a plantar árboles) y quiero montar un sistema de vigilancia (no ahora mismo, cuando levante caseta). La wifi me llega. Me leeré el hilo con detenimiento para coger ideas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> ¿Finca urbana o finca rústica?
> He vallado este año la finca rústica (ya he empezado a plantar árboles) y quiero montar un sistema de vigilancia (no ahora mismo, cuando levante caseta). La wifi me llega. Me leeré el hilo con detenimiento para coger ideas.



Urbana.

Mi consejo para su caso:

Ponga una valla muy ligera y barata (simplemente de alambre) o meros carteles de aviso en el perímetro de su finca. Son sólo para evitar falsas alarmas.

Ponga un segundo anillo de seguridad electrónica.

La valla fetén que sea el tercer anillo interno.

Así tendrá tiempo de reacción. Lo idóneo es que el delincuente active la alarma antes de poder tocar siquier ala valla perimetral


----------



## unaburbu (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Urbana.
> 
> Mi consejo para su caso:
> 
> ...



¿Distancia entre anillos? La finca tiene 1500m2: rectángulo de 70*25 aprox. Es mi futuro Mercadona para el madmax. Gracias!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> ¿Distancia entre anillos?



Una distancia no franqueable fácilmente.

Por ejemplo 5-10 metros de "pasillo", con los detectores de exteriores en los vértices externos del rectángulo, "mirando" hacia dentro.

La idea es que el delincuente sea detectado antes de tocar siquiera el segundo anillo, la valla "buena".

El primer anillo, el del perímetro de la propiedad, es sólo para avisar y evitar falsas alarmas, es tontería gastar mucho en esa valla. La valla buena debe ser el segundo anillo, el "vigilado".

El anillo externo, perimetral, no puede ser el vigilado porque la gente tiene derecho a transitar por zonas públicas


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Dic 2022)

Esta es la puerta que tiene en su casa de Bucarest un multimillonario. Antes de ella equipo de seguridad armado después de un anillo externo (eso lo dice en otro video al adjuntado). 

El tio no parece que lleve, en otros videos que sale por Londres, un chaleco NIJ IIIA ni nada...


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Han intentado entrar en mi finca.
> 
> No han pasado ni de la valla perimetral.
> 
> ...



Pon la foto del salto de la alarma. O no tienes cámaras?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Pon la foto del salto de la alarma. O no tienes cámaras?



No han llegado siquiera a pasar de la valla externa.

O quizás sóĺo estaban investigando para otro día....veremos.

Mejor PARA ELLOS que no entren. Y para mí, claro.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Dic 2022)

Más que dos vallas, yo pondría dos muros gordacos y altos como montañas. A ver quién cojones salta eso.


----------



## Alberto1989 (29 Dic 2022)

Interesantisimo el hilo, eso sí el titulo es malisimo porque he entrado de milagro.

Me ha gustado mucho la aportación de los fuertes americanos y del sistema de torretas, muy interesante.

¿Se podría hacer quizas una tercera linea de protección, con cactus del tipo chumbera por ejemplo? Son facilmente reproducibles, y los que pasean no se van a meter por ahi si no quieren algo malo, pues a nadie le gusta pincharse.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (30 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No han llegado siquiera a pasar de la valla externa.
> 
> O quizás sóĺo estaban investigando para otro día....veremos.
> 
> Mejor PARA ELLOS que no entren. Y para mí, claro.



¿No tiene la sensación de que su vistosa y cara seguridad física ha podido atraer a un grupo de cacos profesionales al estimar por el tipo de protección que el botín protegido va en proporción a las molestias que se ha tomado en protegerlo?

¿Dónde está el punto medio entre una excelente protección y pasar completamente desapercibido o al menos dar la imagen de que es más provechoso asaltar la casa del vecino?

Por cierto, ¿qué Betafence monta? ¿Securifor 4D? ¿Nylofor F? ¿Montado con smartfence y cable de detección?


----------

